# JA's - The Prince's Own



## J. Alexander (Feb 11, 2012)

Four Months ago, King Rolin Vasa V announced that for the first time in over ten years the Royal family of Car-Ni-Micar, would be accepting retainers into their household to help augment and replace the aging and vacancies due to death, imprisonment, or job abandonment. Excitment and speculation abounded as to why this was occuring but as the population of the city stood at just over 1.5 millions souls and the kingdom itself controlled a good portion of the central plains of Rakanna people were eager to serve and become imbedded withing the Vasa Household that to date had lasted 1500 years.

The Vasa's stated they would be taking in a total of 150 new retainers and would divide them among the various members direct household. 5 were to server the King directly, and 10 to each of his five grandsons and great grandsons. The remainng would be divided among the household itself according to talent.

In heated family councils, you overheard your parents, and extended family discussing who they should put forward for this golden opportunity and how much they could afford to equip the candidates, pay the necessary application fee and bribes and insert someone into the royal houshold.

Three months after the annoucment, you and your family waited in angst and nervoness for the royal messenger to come and deliver the Kings decesion.

At the stroke of noon, a royal messenger does arrive and a family council is held to open an read the missive.

"It is our royal will that you present yourself at the Royal Palace in 30 days to take up your warrant as a member of our Household"

Rolin Vasa
King of Car-Ni-Micar
Lord of the Northern Lake
Grand Duke of Silvefall

The inital elation of the family council soon turns to dismay and weeping as the requirements are read as to what is needed to be a member of the Royal House. A visit to the family vaults and after several trips to the moneylenders, the family comes up with the necessary coin and you are set on your way.

By tradition, candidates for the royal house assembly on the night before interviewing and induction in the great park.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 11, 2012)

An unusually tall lanky youth in cream and deep red stands somewhat stoop shouldered and restless in the great park. His long dark hair shades high cheek bones and his eyes. He shuffles in obviously new-made kidskin boots not yet properly broken in. Then tugs uncomfortably at the tight collar of an expensive doublet that fits snugly around his ample neck and broad shoulders in the current fashion. A thin volume, the eighth of ten from Abarxies' histories of the border wars protrudes from a pouch. He doesn't seem to know what to do with his hands and reaches for the book a couple of times, but changes his mind and looks at the others around him curiously. He could be handsome if he ever outgrows this gawkiness and overcomes his poor posture.


----------



## Axel (Feb 11, 2012)

*Declan*

Declan would always remember the day of departure for.  The whole of his family standing out in the entrance hall - Mother, trying not to cry; his sister Cristal almost hiding behind her skirts; Father, big and domineering even when he was trying to be friendly; Brian his twin brother, silent and sulking; and of course Harold, between him and Cristal in age but in many ways far ahead of the family.  All but Harold stood in the formal greeting and departure line so popular in the day, which always brought the thought of soldier's on parade unbidden to Declan's mind.

Cristal was closest, and Declan stopped before her and watched her try to withdraw out of sight behind Mother.  Declan smiled, and saidAre you not fond of me, dear sister?  Come, I would bid you a fond farewell."  and bent down on one knee with arms outstretched.  Cristal returned the hug, willing enough.  As he stood up again, Declan was embraced in a fierce bearhug by his mother.  She shook slightly, like she was suppressing her emotions and having to fight hard, and said nothing before stepping back.

Standing in front of Brian, the tension between them was palpable.  Neither wanted to make the first move and appear fonder of the other than was reciprocated.  They had never been close, or even friends, and did not look a great deal alike beyond their height, hair and eyes.  Brian was muscular and broad - the image of a classic warrior Declan thought to himself, while he was thin and gaunt.  _Cristal will probably grow to be larger than I_  Still, Declan had spoken with Brian long into the night.  If they were not parting as friends, at least there was not the fractious rivalry so common to their childhood.  Declan gave first, offering his right arm.  Brian took it in the warrior's grip, wrist to wrist - which was a complete surprise.  No words were exchanged, just nods.

Coming lastly to Father, Declan paused.  He had never been the favourite son, or even well understood by his soldier of a Father.  Father spoke gruffly, attempting to bridge the gulf between them "You are well prepared for your journey then, Declan? 

I am, Father.  Thank you for all you have given me.  I shall not forget it in the coming years.

"Hmmmf.  I would see to it that you arrive safely, first.  Will you reconsider taking a platoon of guardsmen to keep you safe?

"No, Father.  Two men may pass freely where a dozen armed soldiers would not.  And they will travel more quickly as well.  I will be safe with Harold at my side.  And we are travelling good routes.  Remember our discussion?  The market ferry from Riverbend to Deniador.  Then onwards to the capital with Merchants - you must remember I am an ordained priest of Abadar father.  When I request travel with merchants it is more like a requisition as none will risk his anger."

Father sighed, and offered his hand as Declan had to Brian.  "Stay safe, and send Harold back to me.  I have need of his abilities in planning the summer campaigns."

Reaching the end, Declan turned to face them all again.  Mother was weeping openly now, just as she had the day he left to join the priesthood.  Ducking his head in an aborted bow, he strode through the front door and up onto the waiting open 2-horse carriage where Harold was waiting for him.  Declan needed little in supplies - just some writing material and a spear to identify his status as a priest of the Law.  As the carriage wheeled toward the gates of the estate, he risked a glance backward at his boyhood home.  Everything looked as it always had.  The imposing manor house, with it's turrets and flags atop the largest hill.  A platoon of soldier's drilling on the flanks of the hill; and the vineyard that was Father's pride and joy on the southern slopes.

Well, Harold.  I can't say I'm sad to be leaving.  I do not belong in this place, though I find myself missing the people regardless"  he spoke to his brother, beginning a conversation on people and places that lasted the weeks of travel together.

---

Now, as the merchant's cart rolled toward the gated capital in its slow and inevitable way, Declan found himself reflecting on that day.  In particular, he wished he had shown greater affection for Brian.  Literally, they had known each other all their lives.  Declan resolved to seek friendship if they ever met again.

Declan stood up and spoke, more to divert his mind than anything else.  "Truly, these crowds are enormous Harold.  Have you ever seen so many people in one place before?  How will we ever find lodging in this place?


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 12, 2012)

A short, wirey man wonders round the park. Although dressed in courtier clothes, he looks out of place. As if someone had dressed up one of the carnival people.

Its only if someone looks closely that they see that the effect is deliberate, that his clothes are of the finest quality, his stubble is actually groomed and his hair has deliberately being styled to look unkempt.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 13, 2012)

*Kyra*

Kyra has arrived in Silverfall only a few hours ago, and now she was standing in the great park, waiting for what might come next. The petite woman is dressed in court attire, maybe not quite as expensive as some other dresses that were shown here, but surely appropriate for the situation, with a few pieces of jewelry to accentuate her look.

She walks between the tents and stands that have been erected here, taking in the atmosphere of the moment and painting pictures in her mind of what the future might hold for her.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 13, 2012)

A tall, slender woman joins the others. She is well-dressed, her gown seemingly the cutting-edge in court fashion, and very attractive. She walks with an elegant grace, and seems to fit in very well with the other courtly types.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 13, 2012)

Henry wanders the park taking in the sights and sounds. He had little opportunity for such delights as a child. His father was always busy with more important matters and thought little of entertainments. Henry wondered where his father might be. Perhaps in council with the King or the Generals. 

Henry soon became bored with the carnival atmosphere and made his way early to the Green where he was to assemble. He watched the other 149 people slowly gather about him, wondering what his duties might be and who he might work with. He straightened his clothes and stood like a soldier at parade rest trying hard to look the part of a trusted servant of the crown.


----------



## Axel (Feb 15, 2012)

*Declan*

Declan hurried along the crowded streets, pushing through the masses of people where he had to. The dark green robes signifying him as a priest of Abadar helped immensely in making progress. The time since arrival in Silverfall had been most unsatisfactory. It had taken all of the day they arrived to find substandard and overpriced accommodation in one of the roughest parts of the city. _I had to leave Harold behind, just to watch over the meagre belongings I brought. And the communal commode! Ugh...never again!_

Trying to wash and prepare his appearance to any decent standard for the traditional interview had been an exercise in futility. _The landlady just didn't seem to understand that one must have hot water for shaving and bathing in! Still, what's done is done, so I best make the best of it._ 

Declan paused at the edge of the park, trying to catch his breath and work out where he was supposed to go. Unable to work it out just yet, he settled for corn on a stick for dinner and a stroll through the park itself.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 16, 2012)

Waiting on BSF


----------



## Rhun (Feb 16, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> Waiting on BSF




OOC: Calling [MENTION=6688787]Big Stupid Fighter[/MENTION]

Also, he hasn't logged into EN World since 02/06.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 16, 2012)

After wondering around the park for a while, Yevas starts to get bored. His natural curiosity having got the better of him, he starts to circulate and listen. While he expects that almost all of the conversation will be about the up and coming choosing, he is hoping to pick up a juicy rumour or two.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 17, 2012)

The crowds are some of the biggest you have ever seen. The green way is full of people of all races and the games of chance, food vendors, and merchants tents abound. Everyone is decked out in there best and rumors abound. 

There is a designated area for the applicants in which large pavillons have been set filled with beds, food, and a variety of entertainments. A simple blue rope segerates the area from the rest of the party.

Yevas
[sblock]the current rumor is that the youngest daughter of the Duke of Southfall is distributing her charms freely tonight to those she finds interesting[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Feb 17, 2012)

*Declan*

Declan enjoyed his stroll through the crowd of people on the park promenades, while munching on corn first, then a savoury pancake filled with a delightful sauce.  _Surely here is the cream of the kingdom!  Such glamourous women and wealthy, intelligent looking men.  _Despite his pretensions and aspirations to appear cultured and worldly in the eyes of  others, Declan was still a gauche lad of 17.  His subtle glances at the various bodices and shapely legs on display were almost outright stares to most who threw a glance his way.

After a few minutes of pleasant wandering, the priest came to a roped off section that was surely the holding area for interviewees.  Presentation of his letter from the Grand Duke and a letter of reference from his father granted him entry readily enough. Spying a small stage nearby with actors upon it, Declan headed towards it.  At the back of the standing-only audience he leant across to the unaccompanied young lady next to him and commented with an intent to impress, "This must be one of the better productions of Dryzith's works, don't you think?  I wonder what the old playwright would think were he watching...  You see, often modern directors seem so very keen to put their own spin on a master's work - as though they could not write a better play but seek to build on the work of others."


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 17, 2012)

Declan,

In reply to his comment, the young lady replies "yes i do find the play entertaining but after so many showings the old goats plays do get boring". Then she lifts her hands up to his mouth where she removes a bit of pancake and with a mischevious look licks her fingers 'Why dont we go take a stroll so we can talk and perhaps find a nice place to sit"..Then she promptly takes the young priests hand and begins to walk away, the press of her body close to the priests.


----------



## Axel (Feb 17, 2012)

*Declan*

Declan had been about to launch into a spirited defence of the old masters' works when he was taken aback by the young lady's actions.  Towed along unresisting for a moment, the young man was stunned by how quickly he had lost the initiative, and was suddenly grateful for the looseness of his priestly robes.

Clearing his throat, a little nervously to his own ears, he replied "Of course, my lady.  I would only be too glad to get to know you better.  I am Declan, of Riverbend.  Might I know your name?"  He took advantage of the time before her reply to quickly appraise the curves of her waist, hips and legs from behind.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 17, 2012)

Declan

"My name is Mirandia" the lith young girl replies and soon Declan finds himself on a divan with the pretty young girl pressed against his side while they sample various cheeses and fruit"


----------



## Scotley (Feb 17, 2012)

As more people arrive Henry tries hard to look the part he has chosen to play tonight. He keep his eyes open for familiar faces among those who will serve and makes he best effort not to appear restless and nervous.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 17, 2012)

Vanessa continues to sashay gracefully through the crowds, stopping here and there to look at particularly interesting goods for sale, or to sample a bite of this or that delicacy. She keeps her eyes open, though...one never knew where pickpockets or thugs might make an appearance.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 17, 2012)

Yevas considers trying to find Southfall's daughter and trying his luck. However, after a few minutes reflection he considers that now may not be the right time to get involved in scandal. Likewise, its not really the time to get drunk.

Instead Yevas strolls over to the fenced off area and, having established his bona fide, checks out the entertainment. He finally finds a rather good satire, which he sits and watches. Nursing the one drink he is allowing himself.


----------



## Axel (Feb 18, 2012)

*Declan*

Well, I am most pleased to make your acquaintance Mirandia." Declan replies with a smile before sitting down.

"I have never been much of a cheese connoisseur myself.  I find the hours afterwards rather disagreeable.  Yet still, some of these have the most amazing flavours.  Do you know their names, or the origins of this fine food?  I have heard that the Dwarves keep spiders underground as we do cows above ground - and they _milk_ them!  Really, I would pay a good deal to see that, though I don't think I could stomach the cheese after seeing its origins.

Declan prattles on (and back and forth) at some length, discussing nothing of consequence until a break in the conversation allows him to slip in "Have you an idea of what is to come, Mirandia?  How will the evening proceed?  Who will be interviewing me?  I dislike not knowing the plans of others when they involve myself."


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 18, 2012)

Declan

The young woman is fairly knowlege about cheese much to his dismay as well as other food stuff, it is clear that she has a dept of knowledge greater than his. When he gets to the spider cheese, she simply says Yes it is called Dwarrow and is very very different. Then as he steers the conversation to events of the evening her hand wanders briefly to his inner thigh and she says well that depends on how well we get along does it not.."Please roll a will power save at -7..your a 17yo male being groped)

Yveas
The plays while at first are more traditionaly become more risque and bawdy as the evening progressess. Wine and hard spirits are flowing liberially and free within the confined area.

Vanessa
It is clear to Vanessa that while the thieves and pickpockets are working the area outside the roped enclosure heavily, they are noticable absent within it. During her wandering she is propostioned by half a dozen young men and one indeed does offer to escourt her. "I'm Walsh" he says "Could I perhaps serve you a drink"

Henry
Henry moves thruout the crowd and his unease is even more. There are younger members of powerful families in the encloure each exuding a self confidence that Henry knows he lacks. The discussion of weapons, horses, art etc makes him realize just how provincial his family is and ignites a buring desire to in time equal the young men he is obesrving


----------



## Scotley (Feb 18, 2012)

Henry does more observing than talking. He watches the moves of the more polished and higher ranking young nobles in hopes of emulating them. He tries to see what spirits the more discerning are drinking and has one for himself, but takes it slow.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 18, 2012)

Henry
The most popular spirit of the day giving that is is summer is a highly chilled drink make from fresh lime juice, with both fresh lemon and orange juice to add sweetness. At it's heart is a liquor that is rumored to be made from an odd desert plant. It is served in icey cold pewter cups whoes rim has been coated in salt and sugar.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 18, 2012)

Against his better judgement, Yevas decides to have a second drink. The trouble is, he never really developed a taste for wine and he thinks it would be a really bad idea to drink any more spirits. This leave ale, which he does like. Unfortunately, it not really a nobles' drink and none seems to be available locally.  Just then an attractive waitress passes, so he slips her a few silvers and asks her to rustle up a glass of ale for him. By the time she gets back, the play is almost over and Yevas is feeling decided amorous. He wastes no time in starting to chat her up.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 18, 2012)

Henry sips his drink and decides to see what sort of musical performers are to found inside the blue rope.


----------



## Axel (Feb 18, 2012)

*Declan*

Declan glanced at Mirandia's hand on his leg and smiled.  He was once again grateful for the loose fitting robes covering his scrawny frame.  Clearing his throat to gain time over the ball of anxiety that had replaced his stomach Declan replied, "Well Mirandia, the depth of your knowledge appears to exceed mine in many areas.  I have never objected to private tutoring on any subject by knowledgeable people.  Perhaps you could teach me that which you know?"


----------



## Thanee (Feb 19, 2012)

*Kyra*

Kyra spends some time in the outside area, looking at the wares being offered, and also shows some interest in the games being played.

Eventually, she figures, that some food couldn't hurt, and since there seems to be plenty prepared for the applicants already, she makes her way to the area beyond the blue rope, taking in the atmosphere of debauchery that appears to be present there.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 19, 2012)

Yevas

The barmaid is friendly but draws that line as his suggestion of anything else more to the fact that she is use to this type of behavior rather than any dislike of Yevas. Her Parting comment is "My name is shelly, I work in the kitchens come find me there someday"

Henry

The musical preformers are top rated, they are play such a variety of insturments and styles that one is hard pressed not to find something new and something that they like.

Declan

With a mischevious smile Mirandia says and with out shame, "Good Good, let us find a school room" and stands up and wait for Declan to join her.

Kyra

While there are scenes of debauchery, it is kept private in the pavillions, outisde they court members restrain themself to innuendos, flirts and suggestions but no real intimicay.

Vanessa

The boy named Walsh is awaiting her response.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 20, 2012)

Vanessa smiles. "Please to make your acquaintance, Walsh. A drink would be nice, thank you."


*OOC: Sorry for the delay. Just a reminder that I am rarely online on the weekends. *


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeves gives Shelly a friendly peck on the cheek and wishes her goodnight. Disappointed but not upset, he starts to circulate in the roped off area. If he finds a group of his peers (age group and class), he will ask if he can join them.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 20, 2012)

Henry will circulate from stage to stage educating himself on which performers are popular and what sort of music they play so he can speak intelligently about it should the need arise. When he finishes the drink he'll switch to something non-alcoholic for a round and then very slowly consume another of the interesting chilled concoctions.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 20, 2012)

Yves spots a similar applicant (Henry) who appears to have just set down an interesting beverage while watching the same ole boring plays that are done in every hamlet and village year end year out, though these tend to have way better actors.

Vanessa is handed a nice cold beverage that is the rage it appears. "Please to meet you Madam Vanessa, May i ask if your too are one of the applicants" he says

OCC: Well RHUN give up the girls for one weekend..


----------



## Axel (Feb 21, 2012)

*Declan*

Declan stands, his heart hammering in his chest and his stomach a giant knot of worry.  _Is she serious?  Is life really this good in Silverfall that girls almost fall out of the sky?  Maybe she's really a he...best not go there just yet.

_The young priest smiles, and says "With pleasure.  It's almost a divine commandment for me to seek new knowledge.  Please, lead the way," while taking her hand in his.

ooc:  I swear, must be the first natural 20 I've ever rolled (in character or in RL) while chatting up a girl.    This guy is cool as a cucumber...


----------



## Rhun (Feb 21, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> Vanessa is handed a nice cold beverage that is the rage it appears. "Please to meet you Madam Vanessa, May i ask if your too are one of the applicants" he says




"Yes, I am," responds Vanessa, taking a sip of the drink. "Are you as well?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 21, 2012)

Declan
As they wander around looking for an discreet area, the young lass appears to get a little handsy as they walk and makes a comment "It appears as if you always have a sharp pencil for learning" and laughs good naturaldy. Soon they arrive at a discreet dark blue pavillion heavily embrodierd with silver and gold vines and the girl parts the curtains and enters dropping declans hand leaving him with the decison to enter or not"

occ: Glad your enjoying it so far..and that we have a new first ...the difficult part is trying to roleplay it lol and not get banned for indencey 
I guess i  should ask if everyone is over the age of 18 

Vanessa,

Yes, I am an applicant as well, the young man says, "Father insisted that I apply even though I wanted to stay at university and giving his meddling it was know that my application would be accepted" taking a drink he continues. "Oh well my brothers and me always knew we would have little choice in our paths that is just Fathers way"..Enought about me though, were you suprised at your application being accepted?


----------



## Thanee (Feb 21, 2012)

*Kyra*

Kyra spends some time wandering the applicant's area, and trying to get an idea of who else is there for the very same reason.

She also still is not entirely sure what is expected of them. Is this just a nice festivity to keep their mood up, or something else?

With that question in mind, she looks around whether she can find someone to ask about the whole ‘ceremony’ and what to expect from the night and the coming days.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 21, 2012)

The topic of what is to happen is on everyones minds. By customer each cermony is unique and different while the oaths are unknown. No one has ever breached the vow of silence in regards to the oaths but they are rumored to be ancient and full of magic tailored to the individual and the individual vasa lord they are sworn too. The celebration tonight is more of a festivial and also a going away party to say goodbye to former lives, once sworn the applicants have no life but the life chosen by their lord.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 22, 2012)

Vanessa's interest is piqued by the young man's mention of the University. "I was somewhat surprised, yes. I was content to continue my own studies. You mention the university...what were you studying?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 22, 2012)

Warming that she has kinda of taking an interest Walsh replies "A very boring subject i am afraid, I was studying the the effects of a persons family background as how it relates to their ability to use and manipulate magic"


----------



## Rhun (Feb 22, 2012)

Vanessa laughs, a laugh that is light and airy. "Boring perhaps, unless you happen to have studied the arcane arts themselves, as I have."


----------



## Thanee (Feb 22, 2012)

*Kyra*

Seeing that there isn't much to be learned tonight, and that only the ceremony itself will bring the answers that she seeks, Kyra tries to dismiss that topic from her mind after a while and enjoy the offers that are presented to them, starting with looking for something to drink and some fruits.


----------



## Axel (Feb 22, 2012)

*Declan*

Declan leans across and whispers in Mirandia's ear "I hope your tongue is as physically agile as it is verbally," before smiling sweetly at her.  He discreetly returns the touchy-feely nature of their short relationship, getting a fair sense of how her nubile young body must look under the clothing.

The young man pauses at the tent curtains, partially to calm his mounting nerves, but also suddenly suspicious of how easy this almost-conquest has been.  _I think they call this a honey trap, if she is not genuine.  Oh, for the love of Abadar I hope she is... _He glanced left and right, trying to surreptitously guess who might be waiting to pounce on him before entering, and suddenly conscious of the fact he was unarmed and without escort for the first time in many years.

Ultimately Declan's teenage hormones take over and he enters the tent just seconds after Mirandia with a mounting sense of anticipation and nervousness.









*OOC:*



I guess i  should ask if everyone is over the age of 18 

Haha!  I'm old and married with a small child.  If there's much I don't know about basic anatomy and childish behaviour it's news to me.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 22, 2012)

Yevas nods at Henry and raises own glass towards him. However, as he is more interested in female company he does not pursue the contact but keeps circulating.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 23, 2012)

Vanessa
"Is that an area of interst for you" the young man replies

Kyra
As you scout the tables filled with beverages and food you are shocked at both the quantity, quality and cost of the various items. It appears as if nothing has been spared to treat the applicants and guests withing the blue area.

Declan
Stepping thru the tent is indeed a passage for the young priest. For the next hour the young priest is treated to earthly delights which he is sure to remember for the rest of his days.

Yveas,
Circulating thru the crowd Yveas overhears a bit of conversation concering who may be appointed to council what with the reshuffling of the royal household.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 23, 2012)

"Yes, very much so. I find the magical arts most intriguing, and I seem to have a certain aptitude for them."


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 23, 2012)

In Respone and almost bashfully Walsh holds out his hand and a dark red rose appears and he hands it to Vanessa


----------



## Thanee (Feb 23, 2012)

*Kyra*

Kyra is quite impressed by the generosity, and quite willing to try some of the offers that are presented to them. Wine quickly comes to mind, and so she looks for a glass of fine wine.

A thought also forms in her mind, however, that this might not just be generosity, but also to appease them for the ordeals that are to come. Hopefully, she thinks, it is just generosity.

She continues her walk around the area, watching the other people and how they react to this lavish environment, while recalling what she has heard about these pre-ceremonial festivities in the past.


----------



## Axel (Feb 23, 2012)

*Declan*

At the conclusion of pleasantries with Mirandia, Declan stands up and begins to re-robe.  He smiles beatifically at Mirandia and says "Thank you most kindly, Mirandia for a thought provoking and delightful lesson.  I will no doubt see you about the city over the coming days and weeks.  I would be keen to continue your lessons, you being willing of course, as you are a most capable teacher."

He awaits her reply eagerly, before moving out of the tent to mingle again.  _Oh I do hope that I haven't missed my name being called or somesuch.  That would be SUCH an embarassment, and so very difficult to explain to Father...  Still, it may well have been worth it!  That was something ELSE!_


----------



## Rhun (Feb 23, 2012)

Vanessa smiles. "Thank you, Walsh," she says, taking the rose. Still smiling, she passes a hand over the rose, and the petals turn from dark red to a frost-touch blue color.


*OOC: Prestidigitation cantrip.*


----------



## Scotley (Feb 23, 2012)

Henry is fascinated with the fine actors performing as he has been working with Performers of late. While the plays may be the same he is taken by the more polished performances. He eagerly moves from stage to stage.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 23, 2012)

Possible council changes. Now that is something that Yevas is definitely interested in. He will listen intently, while trying to appear to be interested in something else entirely.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 24, 2012)

As the various party members start to go about their own tasks, a crier calls out  stating that all applicants are to assemble at the main stage in 5 minutes for the first cerimonal toast to their new estate.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 24, 2012)

*Kyra*

_Aha,_ Kyra thinks. _Finally we are getting somewhere..._

Finishing the glass of wine, that she has been sipping from, the young woman slowly makes her way towards the main stage.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 24, 2012)

"Well, I guess that means us," says Vanessa to Walsh.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 24, 2012)

Yevas starts to make his way to the main stage.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 24, 2012)

Reluctantly, Henry abandons the performance he was watching and heads for the main stage. He runs a hand through his hair and straitens his clothes yet again as he gets close.


----------



## Axel (Feb 25, 2012)

*Declan*

In his post-coital fugue state Declan had been idly watching a troupe of Dwarven acrobats and didn't hear the call to assemble.  Only when the audience began to filter off in the same direction did he notice something was up, hurrying after the last of the crowd as they headed towards the main stage.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 25, 2012)

The crowd has gathered in anticipation of the official first toast to the new estate of the applicants "members of the royal household" several large casks are readibly seen and servants are passing out glass goblets of a dark red wine.
'Long live the Vasa Dynasty" and the toastmaster takes a sip. The applicants do the same. A second toast is offered from the same casks "Health and Well being to the Vasa Houshold" and the glassess are emptied.

The man moves himself from the stage and is replaced by a older woman. New casks of a pale rose wine are distributed and once again a toast offered. ""Fortune favor us all"..

How does your character interatct during the toasts and what does he do.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 25, 2012)

Henry raises his glass and repeats the toast in his powerful bardic trained voice then downs the wine. The second round he is just as eager, but as the additional casks are brought out he begins to worry just a bit. _How many toasts will there be he wonders to himself. _ He speaks just as loudly on the third toast but he looks to those around him to see if everyone is downing their glass each time. By the third glass of wine is consumed his fair cheeks are starting to show the first hint of a flush.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 25, 2012)

Vanessa raises her glass and repeats the word of each toast, drinking her glass as expected.


----------



## Axel (Feb 26, 2012)

*Declan*

It took draining the entire first glass of red to wake Declan from his replay of the past hour.  He disliked being drunk, and the flush of alcohol to his brain coupled with the bitter taste brought him back to the present with a slap.

_This is just like cousin Eileen's wedding last year.  The toasts will go for a length of time proportional to the number of family members and their relative importance in the world.  Drink slowly, you lovestruck fool!_ 

Health and well being to the Vasa Household!"  Declan raises his glass and drank abstemiously for the second toast, resolving to pay more attention to his surrounds and the people on the stage.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 26, 2012)

Although this is the first official reception that Yevas has been to, he has been around the fringes of the court all of his life. Thus, he has a good idea what to expect. Therefore, although he repeats the toast with gusto, he drinks just enough to satisfy protocol. He doesn't particularly like wine but he has to admit that this wine is exceptionally good and he could become accustomed to it.

While participating in the toast, Yevas surreptitiously looks around to see if there is anyone he recognises amongst the candidates.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 26, 2012)

waiting on thanee


----------



## Thanee (Feb 26, 2012)

*Kyra*

Kyra takes the glass goblets offered to her, taking a look at the dark red wine inside. _That surely is a very good one..._ she thinks.

_“Long live the Vasa Dynasty”_ she repeats after the toastmaker, taking a sip herself.

_“Health and Well being to the Vasa Houshold”_ she repeats again, then empties her glass, much like the toastmaker did.

Next comes a pale rose, and once more Kyra takes the glass offered to her, dutifully repeating what the toastmaker says and does.

_“Fortune favor us all”_ are the next words, followed by another sip of wine.

Every now and then, the young woman glances to the side, looking at the other applicants, but only for a moment. She is quite aware, that they are on a stage here and quite on the display for everyone else to see, so she obviously doesn't want to stand out too much... at least not negatively.

_Damn, hopefully I won't fall off the stage like a drunkard before this is over..._


OOC: I'm here... sorry, wasn't around yesterday.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 26, 2012)

The toasting continues thru seven more excellent vintages ending in a light sweet but tart white wine.  After the final toast  the original toastmaster gets up and says "On behalf of the Vasa Dyanasty , Welcome and enjoy your night"

Then as if to punctuate his words the sky begins to glow a pearly white, then dark then explodes in a firework and magical display that keeps you spellbound for an hour or so.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 27, 2012)

His head reeling from the wine, Henry tries to find some water or perhaps tea to drink. _Now I understand that phrase 'drunk as a lord'. These people are worse than soldiers. _ He tries hard not to fall over and drink enough water to stave off the worst of the hangover he is sure to have come the dawn. _I don't want to start my first day of service with my head in a bucket trying to keep from hurling my guts out. _ He does find himself agog at the fireworks and magic.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 27, 2012)

*Kyra*

_“That's some really good wine,”_ Kyra comments, once the toasts seem to be over, finally.

_“Oh, look, fireworks!”_


----------



## Rhun (Feb 27, 2012)

Vanessa didn't generally drink so much, but she was no stranger to drinking either. The wines were all quite good. She turns to Walsh and smiles. "Perhaps we should find some water?"


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 27, 2012)

Although Yevas had intended to keep sober, he was decidedly merry after all the toasting. At this stage he is glad that he had not indulged to much earlier in the evening.

After the fireworks, Yevas is starting to get the impression that he is going to get little or no sleep tonight. So he starts to circulate again.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 27, 2012)

The fireworks continue for a good while after which there are yet more spontaneuous toast by the assembled applicants. 

(Waiting on a few more check ins)


----------



## Axel (Feb 28, 2012)

*Declan*

Declan continues to drink the minimum consistent with decorum throughout the ceremony.  He still winds up flushed and giddy - perhaps a combination of excitement, fatigue and alcohol.

_These vintages are superb!  I must really find out what they are, or were, and have father put some in the cellar.

_The conclusion of the toasts comes with some relief to Declan, he wasn't sure how much longer his dignity and constitution could hold against the relentless onslaught.

The fireworks took the young man by surprise, causing him to turn abruptly and nearly spill his drink on a neighbour.  "I....I'm so, so...thowwy.  Y'see, theese fireworks took me by s'prise.  I...I...I'm Declan, servan' of Ab'dar, fr'm Riverben'."  He finished with what was intended as a winning and sophisticated smile, but came off as a drunken leer.

[sblock=ooc]
Sorry for the delay...been put on a site rotation for the next month or so.  Currently based in Fortescue Roadhouse, Western Australia.  Look it up to see the definition of isolation and boredom...  3 cheers for using the company satellite internet connection for RP!
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 28, 2012)

Axel - No worries, i am keeping these games to a slow pace so as not to ovewhelm myself...thanks for the heads up though


The party continues until just aftermidnight when the wine and food stop being served and are replaced with several different teas. The grounds are now clearing of guests leaving the applicants alone within the compound. Servants have now opened the long pavaillions and you can see cots prepared for you.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 28, 2012)

Vanessa drinks several glasses of tea, trying to wipe out the ill-effects of the large quantities of alcohol consumed. "It looks as though we are to sleep in the pavilion tonight," she states to Walsh, seeing the cots be prepared.


----------



## J. Alexander (Feb 28, 2012)

'Yes tis the custome, all applicants even if not accepted enjoy the bounty of the Vasa's this one night" "Shall we retire"  then catching himself as to the possible meaning the young man begins to blush.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 28, 2012)

Henry selects a tea to clear his head, but hopefully not keep him awake all night. He will wander about until he thinks he can take a cot without the pavilion spinning and then try to get some rest.


----------



## ghostcat (Feb 28, 2012)

Yevas may not like wine much but he is partial to a cup of tea, especially fruit tea. After two cups he decides that its time to turn in for the night. However, he has had enough to drink that he locates the latrines before he turns in and marks their location in case he needs to go in the middle of the night. Finally he finds an empty cot and settles down to sleep.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 29, 2012)

*Kyra*

Slightly tipsy from the plentiful wine, Kyra sees a few of the applicants add some non-alcoholic drinks into the mix to 'water it down'. Considering this a good idea, the young woman fetches herself a couple glasses of water before going to check out their accomodations for the night and finding a suitable one for herself.


----------



## Axel (Feb 29, 2012)

*Declan*

Declan hated the buzzing, dizzy sensation almost as much as the collossal fool he inevitably became when drunk.  Determined not to make a scene he wandered away from the main cluster of people settling down for the night and sat in the cool night air to gaze at the stars.

With time, he could begin the feedback breathing exercises the temple priests had taught him last year, and began to move towards a state of meditation.

After a few hours of meditating on the grass, Declan rose again feeling quite himself.  Noting that only a few scraggling couples remained out of bed, he smiled to himself at the evening's memories and went in search of a vacant cot to sleep.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 1, 2012)

The party falls asleep as individuals and a heavy sleep overcomes them. Each awakes with the dawing of the sun :  Give me a preception/spot check please


----------



## Thanee (Mar 1, 2012)

*Kyra*

...


----------



## Axel (Mar 1, 2012)

*Declan*

Despite the meditation time, Declan is clearly hungover and tired from last night's efforts with wine and wench...


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 1, 2012)

*OOC:*


Is this a level 1 or a level 7 check. Level 1 is (+6) for 20 and level 7 is (+12) for 26


----------



## Thanee (Mar 1, 2012)

OOC: Good point... if it is with our level 1 statistics, then my result above is -6 accordingly.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 1, 2012)

Level 2...due to the effects of alcohol


----------



## Rhun (Mar 1, 2012)

OOC: Perception


----------



## Scotley (Mar 1, 2012)

Henry wakes with the first rays of the sun stabbing into his eyes. He sits up and rubs his eyes looking about and blinking at the sun. He looks down at his winkled clothes and curses his own stupidity in not getting undressed before he fell into bed. _No use crying over split milk._ With a sigh he looks to see how the others applicants fared overnight and see what is happening.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 2, 2012)

*Awakings*

Each individual member is awakened to find themselves admist a bloodbath. To the left, to the right, everywhere you look is blood and dead bodies. Stumbiling from your chosen pavillion you see (9) others also stumbling out of the various pavillions just as a high pitched cry goes out and alarm bells begin to sound..

Please describe yourself to the party as you exit a tent.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 2, 2012)

*Kyra*

Wearing her silken nightdress still, which barely covers her slender form, Kyra grabs her rapier in one hand and a pouch in her other, while she heads outside of the pavillon to see what the fuss is all about.

Kyra is a petite woman with a slender and willowy figure. She appears rather frail, due to her small frame and lack of strength, but her moves are lithe and graceful. Her raven-black hair is worn long and open, going down to her waist, and her beautiful green eyes give her an air of mystery. Together it makes her appear rather attractive.

The young woman stares at the dead bodies all around them in horror, as she tries to make out any assailants waiting for them.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 2, 2012)

Yevas emerges from a pavilion in his underwear, trying to pull on a pair of black court trousers while carrying his shirt and shoes. There is a look of disbelief in his eyes as he looks round. Having heard tales of previous events he believes that it is an illusion and try to reject it. However, if it is an illusion whoever cast it is very good, so he decides that the only thing to do is to act as if its real.

Spotting a scantily clad women coming out of a nearby tent he goes over to join her. "Is this real?" he asks.









*OOC:*


Would we be carrying weapons to an official court function?


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 2, 2012)

You could very well get away with carrying a sword or some sort of mace, hammer etc,,something that could easily be attached to a belt / baldric..anything heavier would indeed draw attention unless you are on guard.


----------



## Axel (Mar 2, 2012)

*Declan*

A tall, thin, red haired man steps out from one pavilion, rubbing his bleary eyes on the way to the toilet.  He is dressed in the robes of a novice priest of Abadar, though the robes are dishevelled and poorly arranged.  To complete the appearance of hasty dressing he is barefoot.  The thin priest walks to the left, towards the washrooms, without noticing the dead bodies, armed people and pools of blood, muttering to himself about giving up drink.

Suddenly, his left foot lands squarely in a pool of congeealing blood and causes him to nearly lose his balance.  Looking up sharply he takes in the tableu, his face a picture of shock and disbelief.  Turning to the two other living people in sight he says "What in the name of Abadar happened here?  A...are they dead?"  Catching sight of the unsheathed weapon in the girl's hand he adds  "Was this YOUR doing?" while withdrawing away from her slightly.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 2, 2012)

Vanessa steps from the pavilion, her fair skin gone even paler at the sight of all the blood and gore. She is tall and svelte, and well-dressed in a gown of cutting-edge court fashion. She is very attractive and exotic in appearance, with silvery hair and violet eyes. She doesn't seem to carry any visible weapons, and seems to be a bit stunned by the gruesome scene.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 2, 2012)

Henry rubs his eyes in disbelief and stands. A strapping well-muscled lad he has yet to get comfortable with a recent growth spurt which has set him towering above most men. He has blue eyes, fair skin and aristocratic features along with dark raven hair. He is a well featured lad and could even be called handsome though his fine new clothes of cream and maroon are a bit wrinkled, his eyes are bloodshot and he needs a shave. He has a dagger at his belt, but seeing no obvious threat he doesn't draw it. He does examine the other survivors for signs they have been in a fight. _Gods how much did I drink that I slept through this?_


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 3, 2012)

Behind the silvery haired female a dark haired youth also appears with no apparant weapone in his hand. Along the perimerter 4 more males appear in varrying degress of undress.  Roll spot/perception DC 20 no levle adjustment just a st8 up roll with your abilities please


----------



## Axel (Mar 3, 2012)

*Declan*

The red haired priest speaks, his patrician features still registering shock at the scene.  "My...my apologies madame.  You could not have done this deed.  Your sword is unbloodied, as are your clothes and arms.  I mis-spoke, and crave your forgiveness."

[sblock=ooc]
Used up all my luck for this game already...  Them's the breaks I guess.

[MENTION=11520]Scotley[/MENTION]:  It looks like we have the same colour speaking text.  I will change mine to this colour.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 3, 2012)

Axel said:


> [sblock]
> It looks like we have the same colour speaking text.  I will change mine to this colour.
> [/sblock]




OOC: [sblock=Axel]No Worries, I usually use gray in italics for thoughts, but I'll gladly choose something else for speaking.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 3, 2012)

Suddenly the enormity of the situation hits Yevas and the dinner and snacks from the previous night rise up to his throat and threats to spill out. Fortunately his training re-asserts itself and he is able to put the horrors to the back of his mind and save his dignity.

Continually looking around him, Yevas carefully moves to the nearest body, avoiding the blood as much as possible. Once there he squats down and tries the determine the cause of the wounds.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 3, 2012)

*Kyra*

Kyra doesn't really take notice of the words addressed to her, while she looks around, searching for danger and whoever might be responsible for this bloodbath. Only after a moment, she realizes, that the young man might have meant her? _“What? Oh, no, of course not! But please, be careful, whoever did this might still be around!”_


----------



## Scotley (Mar 3, 2012)

Henry finally pulls himself together. He walks carefully to avoid the spilled blood. He's been on a battlefield or two and he has seen such things before. He looks for tracks to see where the murderers might have gone and keeps his distance from the others, though they seem as bewildered as he. He calls to the others, "Arm yourselves if you can. They may decide to finish what they have started. I for one will not go without a fight."

OOC: If he spots a weapon more substantial than his dagger among the fallen he will take it up.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 3, 2012)

OOC: Perception.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 3, 2012)

Kyra
[sblock]as you look around the cariniage something with  a muted shiny look catches your eye laying on the main stage[/sblock]


As you begin to look around the area, you see that each individual has had their throat cut. At not time does it appear as if there was a struggle of any sort.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 4, 2012)

*Kyra*

_“This is very, very strange. Did they all die in their sleep? Why have we not been attacked? I sure hope this is not, in some twisted way, part of the festivities.”_

While looking around, Kyra also wanders towards the stage, where they have given the toasts and oathes, searching for further clues.


[SBLOCK=GM]Taking a closer look to what lies there, and if it is something small enough, Kyra will use Ranged Legerdemain and Sleight of Hand to 'pick it up' subtly from the edge of the stage.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 4, 2012)

Kyra.
[sblock]as you get closer it appears to be a silver object about the size of a book but thinner. it will not budge from the stage[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Mar 4, 2012)

*Declan*

"We must summon the guards at once!" the red-haird priest, Declan, gasped. "These people did not slit their own throats.  Justice must be done!  And be seen to be done, for their families sake!  Don't move, anyone, for fear of trampling footprints or clues.  I will fetch the authorities."

_I wish I had a weapon with me...must get a dagger as soon as I am free.  By all the Gods, what a sickening mess.

_Declan strode off at a hurried pace to where the blue roped off section last night had been.  _There were guards when I went to sleep.  Oh...  By the holiest Order of Numbers I hope it wasn't the guards._


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 4, 2012)

*Yevas*

Replying to Declan, Yevas says "Of course we must inform the guards. However, first we must see if their are any other survivors. Although I doubt it. Whoever did this has done a professional job. Either you survive untouched or your butchered." To Kyra he says "Personally, I believe it is. But we can only act as if its real."

Yevas enters the nearest tent and starts to search for any signs of life.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 4, 2012)

*Kyra*

_“Maybe this here has something to do with it? I cannot remember seeing this here yesterday,”_ Kyra says to the others that are nearby, pointing out a silver object on the stage, about the size of a book, just thinner.

The young woman leaps on top of the stage then, to get a closer look from above.


----------



## Axel (Mar 4, 2012)

*Declan*

Declan paused in his walk towards where he had last seen the guards.  "What is what, ma'am?  I can see nothing from here."  He strode over towards the base of the stage and looked up, then averted his eyes.  With her elevated position and scanty atire little was left to the imagination for Declan.

"Perhaps you could bring whatever it is down here, that we may all see it," he says, without looking at her.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 4, 2012)

Kyra's words reach Yevas just has he is about to enter the tent. "Don't touch it." he shouts. Then in a more normal voice in continues "It may be trapped. Hang on a minutes, I'll check it." 

Walking over to join Kyra Yevas asks "Can anyone detect magic?"


----------



## Axel (Mar 4, 2012)

[sblock=ooc]
That brings about an awkward moment.  What level are the characters at, at this exact moment?  I haven't done any spell selection...was thinking we'd be level 7 by the time it needed doing.  Bummer...  On the assumption we're level 1/2 or thereabouts right now, am going to put spells memorised into the spell block (ha!) below.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Declan Spells]
Assuming character level 2
Level 0:  Guidance, Stablise, Light, 
Level 1:  Prot. from Chaos (D), Command, Cause Fear
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 4, 2012)

"I can," Henry approaches humming a tune. His eyes seem to lose focus as his gaze shifts to the realm of magic.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 4, 2012)

At this point in the game you are all first level  being babes in the woods


----------



## Rhun (Mar 4, 2012)

Scotley said:


> "I can," Henry approaches humming a tune. His eyes seem to lose focus as his gaze shifts to the realm of magic.




Vanessa remains quiet, as she waits to hear what Henry has to say.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 4, 2012)

*Kyra*

_“Okay, okay! I will be careful, no worries,”_ Kyra says, waiting for the spellcaster to tell them what he sees, before considering further steps.

She does take a closer look at the object from her position, however, not getting too close to it, however, keeping at least a few steps away.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 4, 2012)

A closer look at the object shows it to be a silver palgue,perhaps book, the size of a large vellum sheet and about an inch thick. The cover, which is facing up, is of silver with a black circle in which a 12 pointed gold star is set.  The object itself is attached to the paviallion stage with two very fine silver chains.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 4, 2012)

Henry examines the silver item including the chains holding it for magic. He glances around for any other nearby magic as well.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 4, 2012)

Henry
BING BING BING BING BING BING  on the magic check


----------



## Scotley (Mar 5, 2012)

Henry finds himself blinking and rubbing his eyes yet again this morning. "Whatever that thing is it is highly magical." He continues to look at it to gauge the strength and type of magic present. Henry studies the item carefully curious as to its nature. 

[sblock=GM]
1st Round: Presence or absence of magical auras.

2nd Round: Number of different magical auras and the power of the most potent aura.

3rd Round: The strength and location of each aura. If the items or creatures bearing the auras are in line of sight, you can make Knowledge (arcana) skill checks to determine the school of magic involved in each. (Make one check per aura: DC 15 + spell level, or 15 + 1/2 caster level for a nonspell effect.) If the aura emanates from a magic item, you can attempt to identify its properties (see Spellcraft).
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 5, 2012)

Henry
[sblock]the auras as best you can discern is both necromatic, demonic and summoning, as well as illusionary in nature. you can not quite get a good fix on it.[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 5, 2012)

Henry looks up after staring at the silver item for some time. "I am at a loss. This is way beyond my meager skills to understand. I see summoning, necromantic and demonic magic and yet something about it is illusory as well. I suppose it could be the source of what has happened here or perhaps it was the power behind the fireworks last night." He shrugs.


----------



## Axel (Mar 5, 2012)

*Declan*

Declan's inteterst in piqued by the mention of a magical artefact, and he is distracted from summoning the guards.  Reluctant to climb onto the stage with the others, he silently curses himself for not memorising Detect Magic the day before.

"I, also, have some training in magic - though I supect a different variety to the one you employ.  My name is Declan, by the way.  I am a priest of Abadar and will do what I can to help bring justice to the murderers."  Declan fingers the silver holy symbol at his neck, thinking on what to do next.

"You are correct that the artefact could be the source of last night's fireworks.  Summoning and illusion would support that.  Necromantic I am confused as to its use.  Necromancy relates to life forces...both helping them and snuffing them out.  It does not deserve the bad reputation it has.  Magic is neither good nor evil - the use and intent of magic is of far greater importance than the school.  Perhaps it was included that none would feel poorly last night?"

Declan pauses again, thinking hard.  "A demonic influence I cannot explain.  By all rights none in the Royal household should have any contact with demons.  Yet it is present you say...meaning the artefact has become corrupted or it is placed malignantly.  That could mean that our poor companions have been sacrificed as a ritual of some sort.  A chilling thought, to be sure...   Come, surely you can divine more information than that?  We MUST know more.  Concentrate!"

OOC:  Spellcraft assist for Henry, plus one use of Inspiring Word domain power (+2 to skill attempts, among other things, for 1 round.  6 uses remaining.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 5, 2012)

Once the pair have made their assessment, Yevas decides that he has to risk it. "Alright, I know a thing or two about traps, so move back and let me have a look." he says. "A bit further" he continues, waving them away "just in case something goes wrong." 

Kneeling beside the item he gives it and the chains a thorough check, without touching it if possible. He pays particular attention to anything that may trigger if the object is lifted and how the chain is fastened to the stage.

[sblock=OOC]Take 20 on Trapfinding for 27[/sblock][sblock=1st Level Skills]
	
	



```
Total                          Stat   Rank  CS  Misc  ACP
+08 =  Acrobatics              +01    +01   +3  +00   -0  DEX
+01 =  Appraise                +01    +00   +0  +00       INT
+05 =  Bluff                   +01    +01   +3  +00       CHA
+00 =  Climb                   +00    +00   +0  +00   -0  STR
+01 =  Craft (Untrained)       +01    +00   +0  +00       INT
+05 =  Diplomacy               +01    +01   +3  +00       CHA
+09 =  Disable Device^         +01    +01   +3  +01   -0  DEX
+01 =  Disguise                +01    +00   +0  +00       CHA
+08 =  Escape Artist           +01    +01   +3  +00   -0  DEX
+01 =  Fly                     +01    +00   +0  +00   -0  DEX
+02 =  Heal                    +02    +00   +0  +00       WIS
+01 =  Intimidate              +01    +00   +0  +00       CHA
+05 =  Knowledge (Local)^      +01    +01   +3  +00       INT
+06 =  Perception              +02    +01   +3  +00       WIS
+07 =  Perception (Trapfinding +02    +01   +3  +01       WIS
+01 =  Perform (Untrained)     +01    +00   +0  +00       CHA
+01 =  Ride                    +01    +00   +0  +00   -0  DEX
+06 =  Sense Motive            +02    +01   +3  +00       WIS
+08 =  Stealth                 +01    +01   +3  +00   -0  DEX
+02 =  Survival                +02    +00   +0  +00       WIS
+00 =  Swim                    +00    +00   +0  +00   -0  STR
+05 =  Use Magic Device^       +01    +01   +3  +00       CHA
```
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 5, 2012)

Yevas
[sblock]upon examining the object you do indeed find that the chains are somehow set with a trap from the way the are laid out and the clasps are set. As they are really to small for anything lethal you surmise that most likely it is some sort of magical trap[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 5, 2012)

Having examined the chain, Yevas mutters a curse and backs off. "There's some kind of trap on the chain clasps. probably magical. Bear with me a bit longer."

After checking to make sure that there is no way to disable the trap from above, Yevas goes under the stage and checks the clasps from the bottom. If necessary, and having checked its safe, he will move some of the boards near the device to let enough light in.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 5, 2012)

"Thank you Declan, I'm Henry, I should not give up so easily." Henry continues to look over the magical emanations and gain further insight. "Yes, there must be more here." Henry remains close and tries to help Yevas, but he has nothing useful to add except the thought that, "Maybe the trap is triggered if you try to remove this item?"

OOC: So +4 total to spell craft? +2 for aid another and +2 for the spell? That's what I'm taking on the roll and will modify as needed later if I'm wrong.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 5, 2012)

Vanessa will examine the book, adding her Knowledge of spellcraft.


*Spellcraft aid another for another +2. 1st Level Spellcraft is +9*


----------



## Scotley (Mar 5, 2012)

Rhun said:


> Vanessa will examine the book, adding her Knowledge of spellcraft.
> 
> 
> *Spellcraft aid another for another +2. 1st Level Spellcraft is +9*




OOC: We are up to 21 on spellcraft, not too shabby.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 5, 2012)

Scotley said:


> "Thank you Declan, I'm Henry, I should not give up so easily." Henry continues to look over the magical emanations and gain further insight. "Yes, there must be more here." Henry remains close and tries to help Yevas, but he has nothing useful to add except the thought that, "Maybe the trap is triggered if you try to remove this item?"



A disembodied voice from under the stage says "That's my though as well. I'm just trying to figure out if there is any way of removing it safely before we are reduced to doing it the hard way."


----------



## Axel (Mar 5, 2012)

Scotley said:


> OOC: So +4 total to spell craft? +2 for aid another and +2 for the spell? That's what I'm taking on the roll and will modify as needed later if I'm wrong.




OOC:  That's what it should be for Declan's contribution. +2 to saves too, if you need it this round...


----------



## Thanee (Mar 5, 2012)

*Kyra*

_“Well...”_ Kyra says, walking up and down on the stage. _“Let's consider the possibilities. How likely is it that this is actually happening here?”_ She points at a few of the bodies littering the area with her rapier. Here, there, over there. _“That noone heard any screams? That someone killed everyone here, but spared us for some reason? Ok, we all had our share of wine, but still. To be honest. It cannot be real. I don't think it is. It's some kind of test. And this here...”_ With that she points her rapier at the item everyone is focused on. _“This here is the source of whatever magic is fooling us.”_

She takes a few more steps in silence to let her words sink.

_“I am not studied enough to understand it, but that is what I believe.”_

Then her manners come back knocking and she realizes, that she had not introduced herself. She quickly curtseys in her negligee, saying: _“Oh... I'm Kyra, by the way.”_


----------



## Scotley (Mar 5, 2012)

Henry sketches a courtly bow. "Well met Kyra, I sincerely hope you are right. This is a truly terrible massacre and if it were only illusion I would be greatly relieved."


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 5, 2012)

The voice from under the stage chips in "The names Yevas and I agree with Kyra.The problem is none of us can detect the joins, so were going to have to treat it as if its real. 

Kyra is wrong in one respect though. The way I slept last night I may have been drugged and I have met people who could do something like this."


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 6, 2012)

Henry
[sblock]the spell you are attempting to disercen has intricate weaves of demonic, illusionary, necromatic and summoning magic. You have never seen a weave so complex. you follow one thread only to run into multiple braches all interlocked that is is for certain way beyond your ability to unravel even though you can see them[/sblock]

Yveas
[sblock]the underneath of the stage is very very interesing. the two foot square directly below the item is a black mirror of swirling darkness[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Mar 6, 2012)

Henry shakes his head in frustration. "This spell has intricate weaves of demonic, illusionary, necromatic and summoning magic. I have never seen a weave so complex. I follow one thread only to run into multiple branches all interlocked that is is for certain way beyond my ability to unravel even though I can see them."


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 6, 2012)

"I suggest you magic types come under here. It looks like a black mirror of swirling darkness." says Yevas


----------



## Rhun (Mar 6, 2012)

"Perhaps we should wait for the authorities to arrive. Those who have more knowledge of such things than we do."


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 6, 2012)

Yevas crawls out from under the stage and responds to Vanessa "That pre-supposes that what has happened is real and is not actually a test. Also, based on that supposition, we don't know what has happened in the rest of the city.

I for one think we need to try to solve this problem ourselves, although I must admit this box is beyond me. If no one has any better ideas, I'm going to search the tents."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 6, 2012)

Henry gets down and looks at the swirling darkness with his magic detecting sight. 

"You know, I think we should open the box or book or whatever it is. If it is the source of what happened here, it has already happened. Why leave a trap if they could have just slit our throats as easily as all the others? I think we are going to have to open it to get more clues."


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 7, 2012)

The early dawn hour, 5am, makes the street and areas outside the roped of eclosure scare of people. An look though, does confirm that crowds are gathering as the alarm has been rasied and it is a matter of time before the area is swarmed


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 7, 2012)

Yevas looks at the crowd with irritation before turning back to address the others. "Is anyone any good at tracking? If so, can you come and help me check the tents now. That lot will be all other everything shorty and any clues will be obliterated. Not that I expect to find any, whoever did this was just too good. There again people do make mistakes."

Yevas heads towards the nearest tent.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 7, 2012)

Vanessa shakes her head. "I know nothing of tracking."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 7, 2012)

"I lack the skills to track the perpetrators of this atrocity as well, but I will help you check the tents just in case. Yet I still believe this silver book or box is the key."


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 7, 2012)

Scotley said:


> "I lack the skills to track the perpetrators of this atrocity as well, but I will help you check the tents just in case. Yet I still believe this silver book or box is the key."



"I too think the box is the key Henry but the swirling darkness convinced me that its outside of my capabilities. If you or one of the other magic users want to try, go ahead."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 7, 2012)

OOC: JA, are there any other skills that would be of use in determining what the box or book or whatever is?


----------



## Axel (Mar 8, 2012)

*Declan*

Declan had slumped to the ground in front of the stage while the others rushed about, looking for clues.  He had no further skills or abilities to offer, and was cursing his misfortune in not asking for Detect Magic from Abadar the previous day.  Listening to the three other's conversations though, and it didn't sound as though they had achieved much.  _If this was a test we have utterly failed at it..._

ooc:  Limited connection opportunities until after the weekend.  Sorry guys/girls.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 8, 2012)

OCC:  Knowlege nobility or Knowlege History would be of help

A quick search of the tents  reveals nothing but corpses and their wardrobe/items..(wanna purloin anything) lot of nice goodies


----------



## Rhun (Mar 8, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> OCC:  Knowlege nobility or Knowlege History would be of help





At first-level, Vanessa would have Knowledge Nobility +9 and Knowledge History +9...No clue why it rolled Nobility 3 times in a roll...but if we take the first, that is a 25 for her Nobility check, and a 21 on her History check.


----------



## Axel (Mar 8, 2012)

*Declan*

Declan, still feeling sorry for himself, begins to motivate towards doing something.  _Father always said doing something beats doing nothing.  Even if something is just running around and screaming._  With a sigh, he rose and headed around the stage, whispering a prayer to Abadar for _*guidance*_ as he did so..

Walking around to the stairs up to the stage, Declan eventually steps across and examines the strange, powerful artefact directly - joining the tall silver haired woman doing the same.  It is strange, is it not?  That such a small object could cause the death of so many, and the suffering of an order of magnitude greater again.  Do you recognise the symbology on the cover?  Sadly, it would seem I can only identify the most rudimentary parts of it.  It has been a long time since I felt this ignorant.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 8, 2012)

*Kyra*

Kyra figures that there is no immediate threat at this point, and since her knowledge of such mysteries is not the greatest, the woman instead heads back to her sleeping place to get dressed properly.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 8, 2012)

Seeing the tents hold little of interest, Henry returns to the box where Vanessa is examining it. But he stands mute, knowing nothing useful to say.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 8, 2012)

Yevas accompanies Henry back to the stage. He has an idea on how to get the book free. However, he knows that it is not a good idea and so is determined to use it as a last resort.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 9, 2012)

Vanessa
[sblock]"From nobility you remember a symbol such as this as being the sigil of the Deloran family who many centuries ago were the hereditary monarchs of Car-ni-macar till they were overthrow by the vasa"[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Mar 9, 2012)

"I can't tell you much," says Vanessa. "But I recall seeing a symbol such as this one being used as the crest of the Deloran family. Hundreds of years ago they were the hereditary monarchs of Car-ni-macar, until they were overthrown by Vasa. Perhaps if there are surviving members of the house, they have used this in attempted revenge."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 9, 2012)

"Waiting hundreds of years just to massacre a bunch of servants to be? That hardly seems a decisive blow in revenge for having your dynasty thrown over. There has to be more to the story."


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 9, 2012)

"Unless the item was inherited by the Vasa when they inherited the kingdom. In which case that would support the idea of a test. Somehow I can't see the king killing a bunch of his own subjects." Yevas sighs in frustrations. "So far this box is the only clue we have and all its doing is giving us more questions than answers.

So has anyone any ideas as to what to do next."


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 9, 2012)

As the party is discussing what to do next, there is a sudden blaring of bugles and a heavily armed and mounted party, perhaps 200 strong, is seen coming up the road to the area..they are prehaps 3 mintues out.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 9, 2012)

Henry utters a foul and perhaps unexpectedly harsh stream of curses sounding more like a squad of mercenaries than a bookish lad. He reaches out and flips open the book/box thingy.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 9, 2012)

"Now we're in it..." says Vaness, as Henry flips open the box/book.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 9, 2012)

Seeing Henry going to flip open the box, Yevas dives off the stage and does a roll landing, staying flat on the ground.

[sblock=OOC]Take 10 on acrobatics (+8) for 18[/sblock]


----------



## Thanee (Mar 9, 2012)

*Kyra*

In the meantime, Kyra has finished dressing herself in more appropriate clothes, and has her other assorted belongings packed together.

Just as she wants to emerge from her pavillon, she hears so many hooves that sound like a whole army has arrived. Well, not too far from the truth it seems.


----------



## Axel (Mar 10, 2012)

*Declan*

Declan looks up on hearing the mounted company approach, and instantly feels guilty at not raising the alarm earlier.

Before Declan can react, Henry has opened the book - leaving nothing but cringing against any magical retaliation.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 10, 2012)

The book opens and a very dark cloud begins billiowing forth obscuring the sky above and ground aroud the pavillion.  Shadowy forms outlined in gold and silver being to form and spread out as well. To couterpoint the clouds, a cry emanates from the box.

I need a saving throw using your constution  dc 18


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 10, 2012)

Yevas is hugging the ground waiting for the bang and only when he hears the cry does he turn over and see the cloud.


----------



## Axel (Mar 11, 2012)

*Declan*

Declan placed his arm and sleeve over his mouth as the cloud envelops the small knot of people around the book, though his normal slow reactions mean a good mouthful was breathed in before it got there.

"Whhhaya dooon" comes out as a very muffled and garbled cry.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 11, 2012)

Henry pales wondering if he did the right thing after all.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 11, 2012)

OOC: How far does this spread out? Considering, Kyra is at the pavillons currently... do I also make that save or not?


----------



## Rhun (Mar 12, 2012)

CON Check


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 13, 2012)

Kyra

Yes you are within sound of the event


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 16, 2012)

(bump)


----------



## Rhun (Mar 16, 2012)

OOC: I think we are waiting on the results of our CON checks, JA?


----------



## Thanee (Mar 16, 2012)

OOC: I had the roll added to my last post above, in case you missed that.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 16, 2012)

Henry looks into the box.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 17, 2012)

Sorry Missed it 


The piercing wail stuns everyone and the world begins to go black. You see one figure attempting to struggle against the out pouring of darkness and you sense  that your making your way towards the shelter the silver light pulsing about him.  As if in a dream you think you see an great red dragon take shape and begin spewing forth flame that catches both you and the figure struggling to hold back the blackness surronding .  

You mind and body feel great waves of pressure and heat as is you are being both squeezed and roasted at the same time. Summoning what little strength that remains to you the goal of shelter is reached and the silver light offers some protection but the pressure and heat are just slightly abated. 

The blackness and fire is too much and as the silver light begins to buckle you feel the coldness of death approaching your mind and stalking your body. The last thing before your world goes dark is the sense of several more figures surroned by golden light joining the battle and figure of an old woman leaning upon her cane stretching forth a hand and the words "I seal the doors of time and space let none enter that does not have my grace"


Okay i need everyone to roll another con check no modifers...dc 10...


----------



## Axel (Mar 18, 2012)

*Declan*

Declan crawled toward the silvery light, more terrified than he had ever been in his life.  On reaching it, he curled up into the fetal position and began to sob to himself while holding his hands over his ears.  

Still, the voice of the old woman penetrated every bone in his body.  Her words and tone would remain with him until his dying day...however close that might actually be.

ooc: I love this game!  Two natural 20's already!


----------



## Thanee (Mar 18, 2012)

*Kyra*

...


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 18, 2012)

Yevas' sense of failure dissipates as he suddenly realises that he does not want to die. All of his attention is focus on forcing his body to reach the light. Once there he finds there is little reprieve and he focuses on just trying to stay alive. Consequently he hardly notices the old woman's words, although they do register somewhere in his subconscious.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 19, 2012)

Vanessa continues to struggle against the unnatural forces she is contending with...


----------



## Scotley (Mar 19, 2012)

Henry struggles and falters feeling life slip from him in the chaos. As the darkness and flame take him to the breaking point his mind clings to a snippet of poetry from one of the performances last night. _Grave men, near death, who see with blinding sight. Blind eyes could blaze like meteors and be gay, Rage, rage against the dying of the light._ He wills himself toward the light first silver and then gold.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 20, 2012)

Eternity seems to pass in a foul nightmare of such that you can only recall an artic chill against your heart and soul. In the dream something catches your attention, a bright sunlight filled song, speaking of courage and honor and above all duty. The song is welcoming you to join in, a struggle but something that could be beneficial as the song promises protection from powers beyond you, rewards for good service, and the chance to become what you truly have the potiential to become. 

Actions please
and another roll please dc 17 with your charisma as the modifier.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 20, 2012)

Struggling with the chill of what he believes to be his imminent demise, the sun-field song resonates with Yevas' own nature producing in him an intense desire to join the struggle.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 20, 2012)

Henry is drawn to the struggle and attempts to join the music. His initial efforts are only average, so he redoubles his efforts using his bardic training and tries to inspire his fellows to continue the struggle.

OOC: Inspire courage.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 20, 2012)

CHA Check


----------



## Thanee (Mar 20, 2012)

*Kyra*

Feeling herself drawn to the song, Kyra wonders what is going on, but eventually she feels the need for protection and joins in.


----------



## Axel (Mar 20, 2012)

*Declan*

Declan lifts his head as...THAT song filled his ears.  It seemed to fill his heart with gladness as well, and he smiled, tears staining his cheek.  He opened his mouth to join in, the words already known, but found they caught in his throat and came out as a croak.


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 21, 2012)

(Wicked Laugh)everyone one of you failed ......(Whimper)to bad its not critical of a roll 

Okay now i just need one more dice roll....to determine order of wake up...please give me an unmodified d20


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 21, 2012)

*Yevas - Wake Up Roll*

...


----------



## Axel (Mar 21, 2012)

*Declan*

Wake up?


----------



## Rhun (Mar 21, 2012)

Sleeping beauty?


----------



## Scotley (Mar 21, 2012)

Henry


----------



## Thanee (Mar 22, 2012)

*Kyra*

Is this a dream?


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanee
[sblock]You wake up to find yourself in a large bed with snowy white linen and blankets surronding you. The carpet on the floor is of a deep dark blue. Suronding you are six others beds all  filled with people. In the center of the room are two individuals, one older, one younger discussing something" The younger ones hand is wrapped in a bloody bandage and he begins walking to the other figures in the bed placing blood on their lips[/sblock]


Others
[sblock]The enviroment around you is dark, icy cold one again begins to claw its way up your spine and cover your heart and mind. "A voice says "Blood of my Blood, I call you to me, Come to me and heed my call"[/sblock]

Everyone but thanee roll charisma again  dc 10


----------



## Thanee (Mar 22, 2012)

*Kyra*

Kyra stirs in her bed, and slowly takes in the scene as her mind tries to wrap everything up and find an explanation as to what was happening here.

Finally she sits up and looks at the two persons, wondering if she has seen them before.

_“Well, this was a really strange dream... am I awake now? I don't even remember how I got here...”_


----------



## Rhun (Mar 22, 2012)

Charisma Check 2


----------



## Scotley (Mar 22, 2012)

OOC: Cha check 2 for Henry.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 22, 2012)

*Yevas*









*OOC:*


Ya my 100% record is intact


----------



## Axel (Mar 22, 2012)

*Declan*

Declan heard the icy voice again, and the voice of Master Frei - one of his tutors countering it.  

_"The clergymen of Abadar impose order on chaos.  Civilization without order cannot exist.  You MUST impose Abadar's order on the world through YOUR actions"_

The thought of the crabby Master Frei strangely brought comfort, and brought Declan a surge of will power to do as he must.  

OOC: Using Touch of Law.  d20=11, Cha check = 14


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanee
[sblock]The two men in the center appear vexed for a moment and begin to talk. At your comments, they do not reply but two female nurses approach the bed quickly with water and a foul tasting tea.."here love drink quickly"..the conversation you hear is  "We only have one thing left, but it binds them even harder" the young man says...the older replies "That are we lose them..your call..your men"  to which the younger man says "So be it, i think we have no choice...you then see the younger man walk to each of the figures and kiss them on the lips fully[/sblock]


Rhun and Axel
[sblock]you wake up in a large estate bed in an even larger room. Nurses are to the side of on individual tending them  and 5 others remain asleep in the beds surronding you. Two figures, male one younger one older, stand in the center of the room.  "We only have one thing left, but it binds them even harder" the young man says...the older replies "That are we lose them..your call..your men"  to which the younger man says "So be it, i think we have no choice...you then see the younger man walk to each of the figures and kiss them on the lips fully[/sblock]

Scott/Ghostcat
[sblock]The dreams and cold become almost unbearable.you feel as if your about to pass over a point of no return, you feel your heart stopping. then you hear a voice say "Love for Love, bonded in blood, answer my hearts call and you shall stand against all" and you waken to find a handsome young man fully kissing you on the mouth[/sblock]

Okay i need actions in the following order..

Thanee
Rhun
Axel
Ghostcat
Scotley..

anyone can post in any order but this is the order the events occur


----------



## Thanee (Mar 23, 2012)

OOC: "That are we lose them..." I suppose that is meant to read "That or we lose them..." right?

And do I reckognize any of the people standing there? Or not?


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 23, 2012)

[sblock]Yevas is not sure whether he has just waken up from a nightmare or if he is in the afterlife. All he knows is that a strange man is kissing him. These thoughts run through his mind in less than a heartbeat, as he decides he does not have enough information to determine whether or not he is dead. Instead he decides to take advantage of the situation and starts to kiss the man back. Although Yevas prefers women, he is not choosy and has been intimate with men in the past.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanee

your right my bad typo

roll me a knoweldge nobiltiy


----------



## Axel (Mar 24, 2012)

*Declan*

Declan sat up as quickly as he was able.  He knew a hospital when he saw one, having been in a few as a child.  Looking at the nurses nearby he asks "How long has it been?  The others...around the book?  Are the here also?"


----------



## Thanee (Mar 24, 2012)

*Kyra*

Knowledge (nobility)


----------



## Scotley (Mar 24, 2012)

OOC: Does Henry recognize the man?


----------



## Rhun (Mar 26, 2012)

OOC: Knowledge (Nobility) for Vaness as well...


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 27, 2012)

You can not be sure  but you would swear that the older man is very similar to the King..as you have never seen him in person you can not be sure.


"Be still now" the nurse says to Declan "you must recover your strengh


----------



## Thanee (Mar 27, 2012)

*Kyra*

Kyra would like to ask what is going on, but it doesn't look like they are going to tell her. At least some familiarity is there, so she hopes that they have not been abducted or something similar. She lays down and lets things proceed.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 27, 2012)

Vanessa sits straight up, her eyes flying opening. "Where am I?"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 27, 2012)

Henry falls back from the kiss startled by the presence of the young man. Seeing what might well be the king nearby he struggles to recover his wits saying the first thing that comes to mind. "Sorry my lord, I was a bit startled. I had hoped to find a Valkyrie welcoming me to the afterlife."


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 28, 2012)

Speaking for the first time directly to a member the older man says "That may well be in time but for now the abyss is passed"

The youger man somewhat startled the Yveas response, the young man distances himself somewhat but with an appraising eye at which time the older man says

"See to their rest, we have toiled long and must take sustance" then to the party he says "Rest, and heed their orders on pain of death, we shall summon you when you have recovered"  and they turn to leave

Actions


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 28, 2012)

Once the king and his retinue have left, Yevas sits up and looks round. First off he examines his own body, checking for wounds or any other marks. Only then does he look  to see where he is and who else is around. "So. does anyone know what's going on." he asks no one in particular


----------



## Axel (Mar 28, 2012)

*Declan*

Declan grins at the nurse.  "I fear my strength has not come to me yet, and will never come to this frail body.  I have some skill in healing.  Pray, let me do what I can for the living and ease the passage of the dead."  The young man begins to sit up and get out of bed.  Since the...incident...with the book he has been feeling unusually close to his chosen deity.  If there was not a divine connection between himself and Abadar previously then there certainly was now.  The concept was a little frightening, if he was honest with himself.

OOC:  Sorry for looong absence guys 'n' girls.  No holidays or disasters.  Just the plain old boring 8HD work-monster...  Should be back twice-daily+ for the next week at least.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 28, 2012)

"It seems we have survived if only with the aid of our liege." Henry assesses himself as well checking for wounds and weakness.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 28, 2012)

"Yes but survived what?" says Yevas "I went to sleep, had a strange nightmare, or was it more than a dream and woke up to find a strange man kissing me", he winks at the nurse "and, the king you say, worried about my health."


----------



## Thanee (Mar 28, 2012)

*Kyra*

Kyra just waits for things to unfold further, as there was nothing to add as of now. They would hopefully learn soon enough, what has happened.


----------



## Axel (Mar 29, 2012)

*Declan*

Declan paused as he was in the process of getting out of bed.  Not that it was any harder than usual.  Just that he had not recognised his king.  Nor even thought that it could be he.  His mouth gaped open for a second before he remembered his etiquette training.  

The act of getting out of bed became one of kneeling toward the monarch and bowing his head.  "My...my liege.  Forgive me, I did not expect to see you attending sick beds.  For what do I, and all of us owe this honour?" _

What IS he doing here?  And as glad as I am to see my colleagues from...that...book here, what is so important that the King must be involved?  And who is that man with him?

_Declan tried to sneek a glance at the other man without moving his head from it's downward position.  Definitely easier to think about than do...


----------



## Rhun (Mar 29, 2012)

"What in the hells happened to us?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 30, 2012)

Pausing briefly at the door the older man says "In time,, at the moment  there are things that must be assessed" and he leaves the room, not in a rude way but more an indication that a private conversation in necessary rather than a public one..

As to the younger man, you would guess he is somewhat related to the older man..

"The nurses make a big fuss and while no obvious wounds everyone feels like a cow has fallen on them from a great height.


----------



## Axel (Mar 30, 2012)

*Declan*

Declan is genuinely pleased to see the five people from the stage have all survived unscathed.  Physically, at least.  "So, you all heard the singing too?  And the....the umm....."


----------



## Rhun (Mar 30, 2012)

"I feel like I did the day after me and my friends broke into the brewmaster's cellar," says Vanessa, holding her pounding head between her hands.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 30, 2012)

Yevas' inborn paranoia kicks in and he says "I suggest we don't discuss anything until we know what's going on. That way we won't inadvertently revile any state secrets. Walls have ears and all that jazz. 

I'm Yevas Rees by the way."


----------



## J. Alexander (Mar 30, 2012)

The staff  which is now mixed, but all dressed it white, begins to mull around the group, checking bandages and the bed lines. "Food is on the way, the oldest lady says but first you all must bath for a bit..we have the baths drawn, just let us know if you need assistance in walking to them" she says as she drapes a linen robe on each bed. "Now change" and lets be off.


----------



## Rhun (Mar 30, 2012)

Vanessa nods at Yevas. "Vanessa Harrow." 

She moves slowly to get to her feet, thinking that a bath might make her feel a bit better.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 30, 2012)

Yevas moves his legs over the edge of the bed and sits up.Waiting a couple of minutes for the room to stop spinning, he puts he changes into his robe. Finally, he tries to stand.


----------



## Thanee (Mar 30, 2012)

*Kyra*

_“I hope not... let's see.”_

Kyra sits up and waits a moment before she leaves the bed to stand on her legs, testing her steadiness for a while. When she can, she then changes her clothes as has been asked of them to be ready to go to the bath.

_“A bath... and food... that sounds exactly like what I could use now.”_


----------



## Axel (Mar 30, 2012)

*Declan*

Declan was glad to be offered some food.  In truth, he was starving.  Who knew how many days it had been since he had last ate.  

"Help me up, I want to sit on the bed," he said to the nearest nurse.  It was lucky he had gone to kneel after standing on purpose, or it may have happened involuntarily.  As the middle-aged woman helped him up, he heard the others speak.  "I am Declan, for those that have displaced the memory from before with more poignant recollections.  We give up our family names on entering the priesthood, but I was born Declan Rivers.  I am most pleased to meet you all again."  

He sat for a minute, remembering and gathering his strength.  The petite, black haired woman who had been standing on the stage in a short negligee undressed without hesitation.  Declan watched - she clearly didn't mind and she was quite fetching.  _A win for all concerned.

_"I am ready to stand now," he directed to the nurse as the young lady turned away.  Declan couldn't remember her name, or even if she'd introduced herself, he thought as the nurses strong arms lifted his small body by the armpits.  He sighed, and began to undress himself, with a good deal more self-consciousness than the black haired girl.  _I wonder what happened to Mirandia.  It would be cruel of the gods to take her life._  Thinking of her brought memories of the earlier parts of the night back, and Declan's frail body betrayed his thoughts in full view of the rest of the room.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 1, 2012)

Henry rises with considerable difficulty and undresses without shame. He is more curious to see if there is any visible sign of the punishment he knows he took than interested in covering up. His tall muscular frame still requires the support of a bedpost to stay upright. He has a few minor scars suggesting he has been in a scrape or too in his relatively young life. He asks for no help though it would have made this easier. He eases into the robe and looks to the others and says "I am Henry Northantis," a bit sheepishly wondering if any will chastise him for opening the box. "Gods is anybody else as hungry as I am?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 1, 2012)

As you begin to change clothes, each notices that their bodies are extremely bruised and tender. Dark blue black discolorations and soreness are along the rib cage and chest area while on your stomach there is a black/blood red discloation. At first it is somewhat easy to move, but as you progress and begin to actual work the muscles and body sharp pains stab in the areas causing you to catch your breath. 

When ever one has the robe on, they are assisted perhaps 50 feet or to a very large pool, large enough to accomodate  ten or so people. Steam rises from the water as well as the overpowering smell of camphor and ecultaypus.

"No standing on modesty, there is little time,  orders are to get you into the water as quickly as possible..not time for private baths.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 1, 2012)

Yevas lets his robe fall to the floor and, with some difficulty, he gets into the pool. Although there are a pair of undressed, comely females, he is too bruised both physically and mentally to want to take advantage of the situation. That doesn't mean he doesn't have a good look as the girls disrobe.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 1, 2012)

*Kyra*

_“As if we have never seen a naked body...”_ Kyra comments, shrugging her shoulders as she lets her robe fall to the ground without hesitation. She has never been bashful or shy about these things and while she knows that modesty had its place, too, this surely wasn't the time for it.

She stands next to the bath for a moment, examining her own wound marks.

_“It hurts. Hopefully this helps.”_

Then she carefully sits down at the edge and lets herself glide into the water.


----------



## Axel (Apr 1, 2012)

*Declan*

Declan smiled as the diminutive raven haired lady spoke.  He had met some wonderful girls since arriving in town.  "Indeed, but seldom do I see one as attractive and well proportioned as yours," he replied.  "Sadly my own is not in the same league as yours," he gestured downward towards his long, scrawny skinny legs, slightly protruding (and now blue-black) stomach and thin arms.  With embarassment he realised he was still aroused while talking about her body, and hoped she wouldn't miscontrue things.  To cover his embarassment he kept talking.  "Now the good sir Henry here has physical muscles like my twin brother.  I hope he excersises his mind more, however.  Not that Brian sets the bar very high."

The nurse had to help him limp from the bed to the huge steaming bath, and then de-robed him again.  Declan waved her away afterwards.  "I will get in myself.  Some things a man must do for himself."  Gingerly he began to lower his battered body into a sitting position on the edge of the bath.  With a grunt and a grimace of pain he pushed off and floated a little way out.  Swimming had always been enjoyable for Declan - it was the one physical activity that his brother could not out-compete him in.  _Mostly because technique is more important than brute strength_, he thought.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 2, 2012)

Henry makes his way to the bath and lets the robe fall from his shoulders as he gingerly eases toward the water. He responds to Declan's comments. He rambles a bit being somewhat nervous in the presence of nude women. "Perhaps more muscles means more aches and pains, for I feel as if I have been well and truly trounced. Not since arms master Piecell introduced me to the wonders of the quarterstaff have I been this sore. As for exercising the brain, just now I'd rather have something to dull it." Seeing the source of Declan's embarrassment he ducks into the water quickly lest he experience a similar response. The quick movement was unwise and he hiss with a sharp intake of breath from the pain. Then sighs as the hot water helps at least a little.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 2, 2012)

The overwheming heat of the bath and smell oh camphor and eculpayts soon relaxes your bodies to the point that breath comes easier and u find your minds clearing. They allow u to soak for over and hour before u are lead to a novel room with several stalls. "get in and adjust the temp to your liking there are brushes for scrubbing as well as a lavender and peppermint soap. Hurry now you will need to be dressed and ready within the hour "


----------



## Axel (Apr 2, 2012)

*Declan*

Declan was feeling immensely better after his long soak.  The fatigue in his muscles had disappeared, and even the bruising and welling seemed to have gone down.  As an added bonus, he could walk unaided; albeit with a slight limp from a still-swollen right knee.  His normal conversation and commentary was absent, replaced by a deep relaxation.  

The stall room certainly intrigued him.  Without much hesitation Declan headed for the nearest and began to lather himself.  _Strange.  I don't feel the slightest bit uncomfortable around these four people.  I hardly know them, and our nudity doesn't bother me one bit.  Most strange..._


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 2, 2012)

Once in the bath, Yevas lays flat with just his face showing. He stalls like this, almost asleep, until the nurse comes and gets them out. 

having selected a stall, he sets the water as hot as he can stand, soaps and scrubs himself until he feels spotless. Once cleaned up he starts to feel a lot better both mentally and physically. Scrubbed and cleaned he leaves his stall in the hops of finding towels and clothes.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 2, 2012)

*Kyra*

Kyra is visibly disappointed as they have to end their relaxing bath, but she knows better than to complain about it. As they are led to the next room, the young woman takes in the nice smell of the soap and when she has found a spot for herself, she begins to clean up as well and thorough as the time allows.


----------



## Axel (Apr 2, 2012)

*Declan*

The smell of peppermint begins to invigorate Declan, and starts him thinking about what is going on.  _It's like fattening the prize bull up for.._. he begins to think, before banishing the thought.  To change the direction of his thoughts, he asks nobody in particular, "What is the end result here, do you think?  Are we being given a clean-up before the official explanation and apology and being sent home?  Though, to my mind, if feels like we're being prepared to take part in some form of ritual."


----------



## Thanee (Apr 2, 2012)

*Kyra*

_“I have not the slightest idea what happened and what will be happening, but it seems like we are in the caring hands of the royal family and their servants here, so I hope all will be well,”_ Kyra replies.

_“Besides, there isn't much else we can do at this point, I'm afraid, but to do what they ask and hope for the best. I sure hope there will be some explanation later. I am rather keen on figuring out what that whole trip was all about.”_


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 3, 2012)

"Well if it was a test, I can't help but feel we failed miserably. There again, I can't think of what else we could have done. Unless the lesson was 'If you find something you don't understand,leave well enough alone and wait for reinforcements'"


----------



## Axel (Apr 3, 2012)

*Declan*

Declan grinned at Yevas' comment.  "Indeed Yevas.  If I am granted a family crest at this coming audience, I shall take Know Thy Limits as my motto.  I am concerned that the...ummm...recent events were not a test though.  It looked pretty real to me."


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 3, 2012)

The party arrives back in the ward to find clothing already laid out. Royal Blue trousers and a silver linen shirt are the foundation onto which a royal blue doublet in put, whose sleeves are slitted with the material on your shirt.
Small clothes are of white linen counter weaved with silk.To finish it off dragon hide boots, dyed black with matching belts and gloves and a royal blue cloak lined with the silver material. 

These you realize are the colors and formal uniforms of the royal household.

"Dress quickly now, your dawdling in the baths has already set us 5 minutes behing schedule" the old lady says.  Quickly Quickly, we must be out the door in 5 more minutes,,they have changed the agenda tonight."


----------



## Axel (Apr 3, 2012)

*Declan*

Declan dresses quickly, excited by the upcoming events and the symbolism inherent in the clothing.  The boots look spankingly good on him, even managing to make him look like there are calf muscles present; despite the bruised muscle pain of trying to get them on.  Plus the small clothes are so comfortable, and soft.  He is only a little disappointed that the two girls will be clothed again afterwards.  _Whoever invented the phrase best left to the imagination is a moron.  I like knowing!_

Declan says, to the group in general while dressing, "If the recent events were a test, I'm inclined to think we passed.  They wouldn't waste such clothes on mere failures.  Any other hypotheses guys and girls?"


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 3, 2012)

Yevas looks at the clothes and for the first time since the "dream" started, his spirits start to rise. Even though dressing is still painful.

Never-the-less he dresses quickly but he does spend an extra minute making sure his clothes are straight. He also wishes that there had been time and facilities to shave. "I'm inclined to agree Declan. Although I refuse to speculate further. Hopefully we will find out in a few minutes."


----------



## Rhun (Apr 3, 2012)

Vanessa goes through her bath and dons her clothes quietly, as if still dazed by all that has happened. She listens to the others, but doesn't really have anything to add. For now, she merely does as instructed.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 3, 2012)

*Kyra*

Much like the others, Kyra puts the clothes on that were prepared for her.

_“These look like what the royal household is wearing. That should mean something, right?”_


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 4, 2012)

The old lady comments "Yes this is the livery of the direct memebers of a royal member, all other that are not direcetly reporting to a royal wear something else. It helps establish a pecking order and give meaning to your words to other servants. The badges of office some later along with some jewlery...now hurry"

then seeing the smudge of hair on the male member she walks over to each and touches a finger along each jaw line and brushes upward while muttering. As a result the male party members find themself clean shaven.



waiting on scotley.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 4, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> waiting on scotley.




OOC: Sorry hectic couple of days. Should be back on track. 

Henry drifts in the warm scented bath outwardly calm, but as the aches and pains ease and the effects of the previous evening toasts are sweated out of him, his mind starts to become active again. He barely notices the others as his thoughts race with the implications of what he has seen. He would desperately like to speak with his father, but knows that it would be seen as abject failure to come asking for aid after only one day on his own. 

In the stall he uses the soap generously and brushes out his hair. 

He dresses mechanically wishing the uniform included a sword or at least a dagger. He felt more naked for the lack of a weapon than he had in the bath with his companions. Adjusting the clothes he looks quite presentable, but for his hair hanging loose about his face. "Could I trouble you for a bit of ribbon to match the uniform?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 5, 2012)

"Sorry no, i do not have time to send for some" The lady replies.

The party is then escourted at a slow pace for about 30 minutes thru twisiting corridors, couryards and hallways until they reach a central hallway. Directly infront of them is a massive set of double doors perhaps 40 feet wide and 60 feet tall made of solid gold. To the right is another set of doors perhaps ten fee wide and 15 fee tall. They are escourted thru the lesser doors and arrive in a 50x50 room with a staircase leading upward about 30 feet until another landing. At the bottom of the stairs stand two guards with halberd and dressed in a sky blue tunic, at the top of the landing there is another pair and stationed in the room at a small table is another 6.

The older lady says before moving more than 10 feet into the room "We are expected and hands than man approaching a sealed letter"

Opening the sealed document the mans says "All is in order they may pass"

Care to roll precetption anyone?


----------



## Axel (Apr 5, 2012)

*Declan*

Declan was curious as they were led around.  _This structure must be truly immense!  Unless they're leading us around in circles._

On arrival at the guarded staircase he was even more curious, studying the guards' tunics to see if he could identify the heraldry.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 5, 2012)

*Kyra*

Kyra follows the lady around the winding corridors, curious what will be happening next. She also keeps an eye open for secret passages, if she can manage to spot any on the way; being rather sure there will be a few.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 5, 2012)

As Yevas wasn't even sure were he was when started, he didn't bother to try to memorise their route. Which is a good job as they were so many twists and turns that he would have been lost in the first five minutes. Instead he spent the time seeing if he could spot any traps. 

Once they enter the big room, his interest goes into overdrive and he almost falls overs as he tries to look everywhere at once.

[sblock=OOC]Don't know if we're Level 1 or 7 at this moment, so:
*Perception:* +6 @ level 1, +12 @ level 7.
*Perception (Trapfinder):* Take 10+15 = 25 @ level 7 combined with Rogue talent (Trap spotter)[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 5, 2012)

Vanessa follows after.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 5, 2012)

Henry ties back his hair as best he can and follows the others. He looks about as he moves along with the others trying to quell the nervous jitters in his stomach.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 6, 2012)

The palace is indeed imense, you recall that the grand Hall is rumored to be just over a mil long running east  and west. The feel though as you walk is that it is really a serious of buildings that overtime have formed a complex with very little thought as to the placement but built to serve a rulers whim or desire of the moment. 

An inspection of the guards tunic only shows a  well crafted silver dragon brooch that helps fix a cloak or tarbard to their uniform.

Yves
[sblock]the hallways show no noticeable traps but you do get a sense that some of the doors are thicker than they should be, and are perhaps not made of wood. The thing that stands out in entry room is the carved recess in the ceiling. You would almost swear that there are crossbows pointed at you.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 6, 2012)

Vanessa continues along, amazed by the size of the place.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 6, 2012)

Yevas smiles wryly and makes sure that he don't make any sudden moves, while he waits for the old lady to clear them through security.


----------



## Axel (Apr 9, 2012)

*Declan*

"Well, ladies and gents, I suppose this is it.  We either made it through sheer luck and effrontery or the next few minutes will be our last alive.  Will any of you join me in a prayer?"

Declan glances around for any acceptances before kneeling and praying silently for safe deliverance through the next few hours.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 9, 2012)

Although Yevas reveres the gods, he is not an adherent of any of them. However, he can see that Declan is going to become more than a colleague, so he respectfully bows his head while Declan prays.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 9, 2012)

Henry is not particularly religious, but he grew up around soldiers and learned at a young age that every man finds the Gods when he is about to put his life on the line. He steps aside with Declan and joins him as he prays.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 9, 2012)

The guards wait patiently while the prayer goes on then with a nod, the senior guard says"please follow me gentlemen and ladies" and begins to ascend the stairs. At the top of the first landing the stairs split left and right with a short 5  foot set of stairs leading to a door. The guard goes to the left and you soon find yourself in what can only be described as a formal informal parlor.

Standing by a burning fireplace is the older man you saw in the infirmary. Turning he faces the party. No crown or badge of office is evident other than a heavy signet ring, but you are in no doubt that you have a very real personal audience with Rolin Vasa, King of Carnimacar and lord of the great lake etc ect..

"Welcome, Please be seated" he says while indicating a long table set for dinner.  "A few of the other attendees are running a bit late, I do apologize for the delay, but feel free to help yourself to some of the light refreshments while we wait"


----------



## Thanee (Apr 10, 2012)

*Kyra*

Kyra drops down to her knee and bows before the king. _“Your majesty.”_

After a short moment, she gets back up, looking at the table fully prepared for dinner.

_“I am honored,”_ she says, as she takes a place at the table.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 10, 2012)

Acknowledging the formal courtsey, with a nod, the man briefly turns back to the mantleplace and pics up a clear liquid in a heavy crystal glass. There are particles of ice floating in it with a green colored wedge. Taking a sip, would you  perhaps enjoy a something more fortying than the table wines. If so then Jason can assist you with the selection


----------



## Scotley (Apr 10, 2012)

Henry enters remembering to stand up straight. He bows formally and says, "Your Majesty." He moves to the table, but waits until the ladies have been seated before taking his own seat. After the excesses of the previous evening Henry opts to stick with modest wine consumption.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 10, 2012)

Glancing at the table Henry is suprised to see several of the most expensive local delicies from his area on the table


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 10, 2012)

Has soon has he sees the king, Yevas bows formally, saying "Your Majesty" before taking a seat. Beckoning to Jason, Yevas considers asking if there is any ale available but decides that he doesn't want to put the staff to any trouble, at least until he has established a rapport. Instead he says "Can I have some of whatever his majesty is drinking please."


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 10, 2012)

Jason is a peer in age to the group, perhaps 16 to 18. He stands about six foot and weighs around 200 pounds. All lean chisled beef for the ladies to gawk at. He is dressed very similar to the party with the exception that he wears a medallion which is similar to kings signet. Stepping to a side board he pours a clear liquid into a class, adds a few cubes of ice, pours more clear liquid into in an finishes it off with what appears to be a lime wedge before brining the icey cold liquid over.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 10, 2012)

Vanessa follows suit, offering the King a curtsy of her own.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 10, 2012)

The king in turn acknowledges Vanessa,  and gestures towards the seating area or table "please  have a seat if you wish, there is no need to stand on my account"


----------



## Scotley (Apr 10, 2012)

Henry samples his favorites and commends them to the others.


----------



## Axel (Apr 11, 2012)

*Declan*

Declan bows deeply, after the others.  "Do not apologise your grace.  We are at your service, and indeed in your debt more than the average citizen for your healing skills." 

Declan had been in the same room as a few high lords and ladies while an initiate at the temple.  They had not acknowledged his existence then.  Once he had been permitted to take notes in a meeting between the Cardinal and a lord, ostensibly because of his fair, round hand.  Despite the changed circumstances,  the principle of surviving this audience was likely to be the same.  Sit down, shut up and listen.

The red-haired teenager moved to the table, and samples a few delicacies based on Henry's recommendations.  _No drinking tonight.  Especially after last night...  WAS it last night?  I should have asked the day.  Oh...will you ever learn?!_


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 11, 2012)

As Declan moves to the table to see what henry is talking about he is suprised to find the same type of nibbles from his own region. In fact as the party looks at the table there seems to be the best from each region.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 11, 2012)

*Kyra*

Kyra does as the king offered and looks for a few light refreshments from the vast assortment laid out to them.

_“Only the best for His Majesty and his guests,”_ she comments.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 12, 2012)

The group begins muching away and perhaps 10 to 15 minutes later the door opens and the other survivors of that hellish night are ushered in. "Ah just a few more and we can begin, the king says and offers the others both light refreshemtns and something stronger.  You are suprised to see that a total of 11 survived the attack.


----------



## Axel (Apr 12, 2012)

*Declan*

Declan smiled a greeting at the newcomers.  _I did not think so many had survived...and don't remember all of these faces._

After the excesses of the night in the park, Declan is determined to be abstemious tonight.  He fills his plate with a variety of delicacies on various people's recommendations, but eats little and drinks less.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 12, 2012)

Watching Jason prepare his drink, something strikes Yevas as odd but he can't put his finger on it. Then it hits him. As Jason is their age he certainly can't have been a member of the household for over 10 years. Now he may have been recruited quietly but it make him wonder just how much time has passed since the party. When Jason returns with his drink Yevas says "Jason please don't think me rude or take this the wrong way; your service has been exemplary. But. .Jjust how long have you been in the king's service?"


----------



## Rhun (Apr 12, 2012)

Vanessa partakes of a few choice morsels and waits patiently, despite her eagerness to hear the explanation of the events of the last half-day.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 12, 2012)

Henry eats heartily feeling some of his strength and appetite return. He is a bit subdued in conversation with the king looking on.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 13, 2012)

One of the survivors is Walsh and the other inntoduce themselves as follows:

Bredan - 17 yo white male..(average build 5'10  150)
Caleb - 18 yo male with a perisan look (hope that makes sense)
Jacob - 18 yo white male (very muscular, 6;0 275)
Kiron - 16 yo male 6;0  150 
Peter 19 yo male 6'4 250 

All are dressed identical to you.

In response to the questions Jason replies "I have been in his majesties service for 7 years now"


----------



## Axel (Apr 14, 2012)

*Declan*

Declan is pleasant and courteous to the newcomers, making smalltalk as his etiquette instructor had taught.  _All men, apart from the two women with us.  I dare say their baths were less interesting...  Pity about Mirandia though.  I would have liked to have seen her again._

Declan attempted to speak to each newcomer alone after their introduction, politely inquiring after their family. 

ooc: Apologies if I'm supposed to be RPing the small-talk stuff.  Happy to do so, but it tends to double my post length and then some.  Let me know...my skin rivals dragons for thickness.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 14, 2012)

The small talk continues for about 15 minutes with everyone helping themself to the nibbles on the table.  While the 800 pound gorillia in the room for sure, the king engages in the small talk as well and it appears that everyone is at easy and the conversation begins to pick up almost as if he was not present. 

Soon the door opens and another younger man enters and says "Dinner is ready your majesty"  "That is good Jeffrey, we shall attend in a minute or two, please see the refreshments here are sent to the various quarters"

Turning to the party he says "Ladies, Gentlemen, shall we go into dinner" then turns and walks into the next room with Jason close behind, in fact Jason moves almost to quickly to get to a position just to the right and behing his majesity while the indiviudal Jeffrey, takes a step into the next room and hold his position as his majety walks into the next room.

As you follow you find yourself in a once again formal/informal dining room this time the only thing present is a long darkwood table intricately carved that seats 16 people. 

His majesty takes a position at the head of the table and says "please be seated" Once the party is seated, the door open and liveried servants bring in a nice but simple assortment of roasted fowl and meats. 

Dinner passes in about an hour with the conversation being a rehash of the mini receiption with everyone getting to know each other . As the bells rings 9pm the King stands and says "Shall we adjorn for brandy and other rfreshments and more detaile conversation"


----------



## Thanee (Apr 14, 2012)

*Kyra*

Kyra enjoys the good food, even though, seeing that there seems to be no forseeable end to it, she tries to keep from eating too much, in case another course follows.

There is one question, of course, that everyone is dying to get an answer to. And eventually, Kyra just can't keep it back any longer, so she just asks.

_“Did anyone find out who did this yesterday?”_


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 14, 2012)

With a ghost of a smile perhaps playing on his lips, the king answers, The what we know..it is the why and who we are trying to figure out.  "We shall start with  everyone discussing the event of the day leading up to the evening so we can compare notes so to speak. We have no witnessess other than you 11. So why dont we begin, Jeffrey here will take notes"

"Dont be shy who is first"


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 14, 2012)

While small talk is not Yevas' favourite activity, he is actually quite good at it. That said it took all of his self-control to stop himself from telling an off-colour joke to the king. Instead he keeps up a stream of inconsequential chatter, while trying to find out as much about his companions as possible.

One of the things that Yevas has been taught is how to make a report. So having paused a few minutes to arrange his thoughts and determine what is significant and what can be safely left out he says "OK. I'll start. The evening seemed normal up to the time I went to bed. I was careful what I drank as I wanted to on my top form in the morning. Although I must admit, I was a bit merry when I turned in. Once in bead, I went out like a light. The drink I had consumed shouldn't have effected me like that, so its possible I was drugged. If so, I didn't detect it.

Things started to go wrong when I woke up. I don't know what woke me but I was still in the same bunk that I had lay down in the previous night. As for the time, I don't know but it was early. Looking round there was blood and dead bodies everywhere. Leaving the tent, I spotted a number of other people; I believe that they are all in the room. Someone, I don't recall who, spotted what looked like a silver book which was chained to the stage. I managed to stop anyone touching it while I checked for traps. Where the chains joined the stage was trapped. Looking under the stage, the area where the chains joined was what I can only describe as a black mirror of swirling darkness. 

At this stage I realised that I was out of my depth and went to check the tents. But apart from the dead bodies there was nothing significant. I got back to the stage just as we observed a heavily armed, mounted party approaching. At this point someone opened the book and things just got weird." 

At this point Yevas stop talking to take a gulp from his glass before continuing  "A piercing wail deafened me and the world began to go black. I saw a figure struggling against the darkness which appeared to be pouring out of the box and tried to make my way towards the shelter the silver light that surrounded him. 

At this stage things got even weirder as it seemed as if a great red dragon appeared from nowhere and breathed fire over me and the figure. It felt like I was been squeezed and roasted at the same time but somehow I managed to reach the light This seemed to offer some protection but the pressure and heat where still unbearable. 

At this point I was as close to death as I ever want to be and I had the impression of several golden figures and an old woman. The woman leaned on her cane stretched forth a hand and said "I seal the doors of time and space let none enter that does not have my grace" I don't know why but while all the rest is a jumble of impressions and somehow unreal, this part stands out clear and distinct. Again a jumble of hazy impressions before a bright sunlight filled song, speaking of courage and honor and above all duty; seemed to resonate with something in my very soul. More jumbled impressions then a voice, not the old lady or the singer, said "Blood of my Blood, I call you to me, Come to me and heed my call" Then I think I died but was brought back by a voice,it may or may have been the same as the last voice, "Love for Love, bonded in blood, answer my hearts call and you shall stand against all." Then I woke up in the hospital.

So that's my impressions. I hope that makes more sense to you then it does to me."


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 14, 2012)

Brendan and Caleb  view is very similiar to each others. They each enjoyed the festivaties and admit to drinking more than their fair share of wine.  They both relate a similar dragon and fire and the sense of safety in the light.  

Walsh however has a different story ...while his activities are the same as the party the night before  he relates.."I did see an image of a dragon but i sensed more of a time perhaps even planar shift tied to it as well as the summoning and necromatic tinge. "I do not know if this matters but I sense there was somthing else wishing to come thru...that there was a lingering presence waiting for an opportuinity to pounce"


----------



## Thanee (Apr 15, 2012)

*Kyra*

Kyra hasn't anything new to add to Yevas very thorough explanation (except maybe, that she was the one who found the book, but that detail doesn't really seem important or noteworthy), so she keeps listening to what the others have to say.


----------



## Axel (Apr 15, 2012)

*Declan*

Declan had waited until another had gone first.  That way the level of detail required was established, along with any cross-examination from the King himself.  He spent the time fingering the silvered holy symbol around his neck, thinking and listening.  _Forgive me Mirandia for what I am about to say, but justice demands nothing but the whole truth today._  Sensing an opening, Declan took a deep breath and leaped in.

"Your majesty, ladies, gents.  I think we may be missing some details.  Likely there are hints to be found in the whom, which is undetermined as yet, by comparing the people and events of the afternoon prior."

"My own time was comparatively uninteresting.  The morning was spent arguing with my so-called host over what constitutes hot water for washing and shaving, and the quality of lodging provided for the price.  I had intended to call at the grand temple of Abadar prior to the festivitie but found myself short of time, and did not.  Would that I had...  Declan pauses briefly, wishing he had the power to rewind time and take the day over.

"On passing through the entrance barrier I began watching an entertaining interpretation of Dryzith's work, and struck up an acquaintance with an agreeably pleasant girl who gave her name as Mirandia.  Things quickly moved on to more...ahem....private activities."  The young man blushed almost as red as his hair, and quickly moved on.

"On emerging from a tent that we used, it was almost time for the toasts to begin.  I only managed a place towards the back, and sadly drank too much too quickly to remember a great deal afterwards.  I do not recall, however, seeing Mirandia joining the toast.

"I heard nothing and saw nothing during the night, likely because of the drink.  On waking I left a tent to relieve myself - though I cannot recall entering the tent.  The first I knew of what had occurred was when I stepped in a large pool of congealing blood.  Declan gulps at the memory, and presses on.

"As others have mentioned, someone, I can't recall who, discovered a chained silver box on the stage.  It was examined physically by Yevas and magically by Henry and assisted by myself and one of the ladies.  Ladies, I am sorry but I don't recall which of you it was.  I recall him mentioning the artefact possessed Summoning, Necromantic, Demonic and Illusory properties.  There was some heraldic device on the artefact that I did not recognise.  Some artefact, I must say!  Even though he had been the victim of the magical artefact, Declan could still appreciate the artistry that went into its construction.

"What happened after the box was opened has been well described by Yevas.  My experience was similar, if not identical."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 15, 2012)

Henry's mouth is dry and he finds it hard to focus. It has occurred to him that the reason he doesn't remember seeing the 5 new men is that they could have been hiding evidence of their deeds when he and the others were examining the box. He is very wary of the placement of the king and the newcomers and keeps his eyes open for a weapon of some sort should this turn out to be nothing but a complex plot to reach the king. 

"I can add but little to what the others said. I enjoyed the music, drinking and theatrical performances last night very much. I had already had a good bit to drink when the toasting started. For this reason I slept very soundly. I awoke to a scene out of nightmare. Blood and bodies everywhere. Those who were not dead were completely unmarked and had no blood upon them. We began to work together looking for any left alive or any clues. Finding but a few of us alive and no obvious threats we turned our attention to the box." Henry takes a sip of brandy before continuing. 

"I have some very minor knowledge of magic and began to examine it finding a complex weave of spells well beyond my understanding. The symbol on the box was identified as belonging to an older dynasty the Deloran family by one of our number. That seemed to bring as many questions as answers. Perhaps you will have some sense of what that might mean." Henry watches the king closely for some reaction to this.

"Curse me for a fool, but as the troops began to approach and we reached our limits in terms of understanding from studying the outside of the box, I flipped it open. My thought was that we had no explanation for the events of the morning and no reason why would should be spared. I thought that perhaps our dreams of service to the crown and a bright future were coming to an end. I foolishly hoped the answers would be within the box. But alas all I found were more questions."

He looks down for a moment before continuing. "I do not know if what I saw after that might be real or dream. Indeed now I cannot help but wonder if anything that has happened in the last 24 hours was real of if I have slipped over into madness. I will tell you what I saw, but I cannot say for certain any of it was real." 

"A figure surrounded in silver light was struggling to hold back the darkness and I sensed hope or safety in that light and tried to move toward it, but it began to fail with the arrival of the dragon. That is when new figures now in golden light and the old woman with the cane joined the struggle."

"The darkness seemed to continue on for an eternity when I began to hear s song. One that spoke of duty, honor and potential. I tried to join in to reach out to it, but there was a chill on my heart and I felt death was upon me. It was at this point when all seemed lost that I awoke in the embrace of a young man, who I presume I owe my life."


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 15, 2012)

Kiron then adds

I was enjoying the carnival atmosphere well and oddly enough I also meet a charming girl named Miranda. At which point he turns a dark crimison red. All i can recall is the dreams, when I was I was still in bed I am told and was breathing very shallow at which point I was taken to the healers" That is all i can remember.

The King  then interejects "Interesting, so were down to perhaps poision or at least a heavy sedative and then skillful assasians"


----------



## Rhun (Apr 16, 2012)

Vanessa adds what she can, but that is very little...being only the differences in perspective as seen through he eyes.


----------



## Axel (Apr 16, 2012)

*Declan*

Declan squirms as Kiron mentions meeting his girl.  From his facial expressions, meeting was certainly a metaphor.

"Your majesty, with all respect, poison doesn't open throats.  There was a blade involved somewhere.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 16, 2012)

*Kyra*

_“Well, that is what the skilled assassins were for, then...”_ Kyra remarks with a slight smirk.

_“This girl... Miranda? Hearing your tales about her, it really seems likely that she had a part in this,”_ she then says.

_“Was the book we found on the stage actually there? Or was that part some kind of dream?”_


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 17, 2012)

"The two i belive are linked" the king says.."poison to dull the senses and attributes and a blade to finish the job"  then pausing.."The toasting was an ideal setting to slip a variety of drugs/posions into your system in such amouts that would be very hard to detect. 


Peter then interjects "if I may my lord"..He then tells his story which is very similar to the others in addition to also having meet a charming lass name Miranda. His story then diverges slightly..."Somewhere along the 6 or 7 toast, i got a metallic taste in my mouth, at first I thought it was just bad wine or a combination of wines but by the 9 or 10 toast I got very very sleepy and went to find a bed. Instead of the dreams though that the others experienced, I felt as if i was afloat in a great fog bank that just seemed without end.  It did not end until i was awakened by your majesty"

Then for the first time addressing a question directly, the king gestures to the table and you see the book that was upon the stage...you would swear it was not on the table second before.."No the book and threat are real"

Reactions please


----------



## Axel (Apr 17, 2012)

*Declan*

Despite being accustomed to magical displays, Declan leaps to his feet at the sight of THAT book, knocking his chair over in the process.  "Is....it that the same one?  Or an identical copy?  Or just some illusion?"


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 17, 2012)

Yevas is just about to say something when the sight of the book on the table stops him his mouth still open. Closing his mouth, he refuses to be distracted by the book and instead tries to determine the king's reaction.

[sblock=Action]Take 10 on sense motive on King for 23 (level 7)[/sblock][sblock=DM ONLY]Does Yevas know the name of the the Duke of Southfall's daughter? If so, would it happen to be Miranda?[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Apr 17, 2012)

"And why did these assassins not finish the job?"


----------



## Scotley (Apr 17, 2012)

Henry examines the book quite curious. "And how was the book freed from the stage and the strange blackness below it? Or did opening it do that?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 18, 2012)

Ghostcat [sblock]yes indeed that would be her name...as to the motive..he is exceptionaly hard to read but your best guess it is a test of some sort..most likely to see how you handle both stress and suprise[/sblock]

It is no illusion, it is the real book, secured at great cost from the stage and now safely warded, for now that is.  As to why they did not finish the job that there are several theories...but the one i am leaning towards is that there is something about the survivors, something in their make up that short cirucited there plans...both of which are of great interest to me...

Now that all have related your stories, I wish you to rest for a day or two and think of all possiblities that come to mind...mabye thru reflection or meditation  perhaps even thru exercise...scour your memories and trust your insticts and we will discuss it then

Do we have any questions?


----------



## Thanee (Apr 18, 2012)

*Kyra*

_“Well, there are basically two possible reasons for that. They wanted us dead but couldn't kill us, or they didn't want us dead and therefore chose not to kill us. For the first, the only real explanation would be that they were interrupted by someone or something, which, given what we found in the morning, seems unlikely at best. If they didn't actually want to kill us, we were still useful alive. I can only think of one reason why that would be the case... the book. Maybe we had to play a role in whatever magic it unleashed? Maybe they wanted to possess us with some malign spirits to infiltrate Your household, Your Majesty? Did your advisors manage to find out the purpose of the magics that were or are bound into this artifact? I believe, the answer lies there.”_

_“I don't recall seeing any dead people inside the pavillons. Is that right? That would at least give us some hint as to who was killed and who wasn't. Basically, everyone who was on the stage drinking the wine during the festivities, is still alive? Not counting Miranda here.”_


----------



## Axel (Apr 18, 2012)

*Declan*

Declan clears his throat and sits down, somewhat embarrassed that he was the only person at the table to react with great surprise.

Your two scenarios seem plausible enough Kyra.  For the first, I would hesitate to speculate on why they couldn't murder us.  To understand why, we must know the motive behind the murders.  Which I don't...not yet anyway.  You are also assigning humanoid motivations to the perpetrators.  There may be a hint of divine intervention or inspiration here, or supernatural perhaps too.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 18, 2012)

Yevas has a few thoughts of his own, especially on what Kyra has just said. But rather than discuss it in front of the king, he decides to wait until they are alone. Instead he says "We have told you our version your majesty. It may help if you told us what happened from your point of view. 

Also, what exactly is our position? We are wearing the uniform, does that mean we have the full authority of members of the King's household to investigate this?"


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 18, 2012)

Waiting on Scotley


----------



## Scotley (Apr 20, 2012)

"I don't believe we survived. We were saved, but had not there been intervention by the royal household we would now be as dead as the others. The mystery is why we didn't get our throats cut like the others, but in fact we fell to the second act of this little production. Either we did not have our shoats cut by design or as your Majesty has suggested there is something about us that the assassins were turned away by. This suggests to me that the assassins were not regular sentient beings. Maybe they were summoned or compelled in some way. We somehow duplicated whatever protection of failsafe was in place."


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 21, 2012)

"A most perplexing set of circumstances  indeed"  then pausing he says "We shall think on it for a day or two, while William recovers".  You are to stay in the   sick wards until such time as we determine what is going on and where to place you." 

The king then stands up and leaves the room. An escourt awaits you in the hall to take you back.

"Anyting you want to do before i advance time"


----------



## Axel (Apr 22, 2012)

*Declan*

Declan rose as the King rose, concerned that they were no nearer the answers to who, why and how than...that morning.  _I do not like Miranda's role in this.  If she lives, I should seek her out._

Declan has nothing further to say to the other guests, and directs his escort to take him to a chapel, shrine or some other quiet area where he might pray for some time.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 22, 2012)

Yevas accompanies the escort back to the sick bay and settles in for a few days of enforced boredom until someone worked out what to do with them. Once they are alone he says "Apart from all of your suggestion as to why we were spared, a couple of others spring to mind. I didn't bring them up before the king as they are less flattering and I'm sure they would occur to him anyway. Firstly, the assassin had a large number of people to dispatch and not that much time, so he may have just missed us. Alternatively, terrorists sometimes like to leave witnesses, so they deliberately missed us. In either case, the only reason we are alive is shear luck."


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 22, 2012)

When you arrive back at the Infirmary you find that instead of the one common room, the large hall has been subdivided with wooden screens and curtains to from smaller more private bedrooms. 

Thanee :  no  just being a ruler with to much on his mind..just because he asked if you had questions  does not mean he is going to answer them :0

But a few questions to others and you find that there were no other survivors..and the entire crowd of applicants were drinking toasts..you are the only survivors...

As for you status..you have been nominated to join the household but you have had nor formal acceptance and investiure of that status.


----------



## Thanee (Apr 22, 2012)

*Kyra*

_“A few days of rest will sure do us some good,”_ Kyra says, when they are back at the common room. _“We even get to enjoy some privacy this time,”_ she says with a hint of a smirk in the corner of her mouth.

_“What a strange experience. But I'm glad we made it here!”_


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 22, 2012)

*OOC:*


JA. Does the city have the equivalent of newspapers. if so, can we have access to them.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 22, 2012)

why yes they do..most are printed weekly but on special occaions  they run special editions..think along the lines of newspapers in american colonial times


----------



## Axel (Apr 22, 2012)

*Declan*

On returning refreshed from some time of contemplation and thought, Declan finds the room re-arranged.  While tasteless, it is a definite improvement on open plan from his perspective.

To a servant, he asks for paper and ink to write to his brother, and tell him he survives.  To the others, he says"What I most fail to understand is who profits from this.  Such an act is complex and expensive.  It is unlikely someone or some thing has done it for sheer delight in murder and chaos, though possible for demonic entities.  To profit, relatively speaking, there must be change from the previous course of events.  What has changed, or is likely to change?  I can think of relatively few.  Mostly, the king's allocation of his personal time.  Also, we are treated differently and may be assigned to different members of the family.  And lastly, there may be new applicants called for.  That is all I can think of.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 23, 2012)

Henry pens a letter to his father letting him know he is well and under the care of the royal household awaiting investiture. He keeps the letter terse and free of anything that might be frowned upon figuring it will be read by others before being sent. 

He too is curious what news might have made the papers and also curious to see portraits or even a book with images of the royals and important persons in the household. It would not do to fail to recognize persons of import.

He will see if he can have books to read while he recovers. He is particularly interested in the early years of the current dynasty and the end of the previous one. Anything that can broaden his knowledge of items of great power such as the book is also on his reading list.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 23, 2012)

Newspaper and access to any books and the libary are freely granted.
Likewise you find in your rooms a small purse containg 50 gold pieces. A quck check of your wardrobe and you find small clothes and clothing to fit you..all of superior quality. While you do not have servants per se you do have help in any endeavor you need to undertake within reason


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 23, 2012)

Soon after reading all of the newspapers, Yevas started to get bored. In the end he decided that he should start reading up on his new employees. So he will read Henry's books once he has finished with them.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 24, 2012)

The research from most sources is pretty st8 forward boring historical stuff...either written to please a ruler or to pander to a spefic interest. The newspapers are all abuzz about the 
Masccar in the Park"

Wild speculation abouds for sure.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 24, 2012)

Frustrated with the lack of useful information in the papers, Henry tosses them aside. He goes to see if there is a place he can engage in some weapons practice. He hopes a little physical activity will clear his mind.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 24, 2012)

OOC: Is there anything we're supposed to be doing besides resting and recovering?


----------



## Axel (Apr 25, 2012)

*Declan*

After penning a sparsely detailed account of his night in the park, and noting that a few of the applicants still survive in a letter to his younger brother, Declan too, read a few of the history books obtained by the others and finds them disgustingly self serving.  _Well, that's obvious if you think about it.  The royal family are not going to keep uncomplimentary books in their personal library, are they._

Declan seeks leave to visit the Temple of Abadar, on the pretext of priestly duties and general recovery.  He is, however, aware that most Temples maintain a historical library and record of the region that is relatively independent of the politics of the day.  The young man is desperately keen to know more of the old Kings, the heroes of the revolution and champions of the old king, and what events precipitated a change in the ruling family.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 25, 2012)

There are plenty of weapons rooms, armories etc in the palce and finidng young noble sparing or even the guards working out is easily found.

Gossip among the servants is that the youngest prince has not been seen since the incident and rumors aboud as to his whereabouts.

Declan
[sblock]Even the temple histories are heavily edited or your not giving access to more detailed records. It does state the former rulers were very oppressive and had a history of necromatic and black arts as blood line traits. They were overthrown by a coalition of nobles who refused to send their first born children to a dark sacrafial event the rulers wanted[/sblock]

The third day of rest breaks early and you find yourself with an appoitnment for dinner at 8pm that night with his majesty.  You are handed a small envelope in which is enclosed a note and a small card heavily inked in silver and gold with the royal sigil. "Your are herewith commanded to purchase one item that best defines you as a person both physical, mentaly, emotionaly, philopphicaly. Present the card to the person you wish to buy the item from and bring the item to dinner tonigh"


----------



## Axel (Apr 25, 2012)

*Declan*

Disturbed by the implications of his research, Declan keeps quiet.  Palaces are no place for discussing the deeds of the prior royal family, in any case.

Puzzled and intrigued by the note, Declan sets to wandering the city bookstores and libraries.  He has a general idea of what he wants to bring, but needs to track it down.


----------



## Rhun (Apr 26, 2012)

Vanessa also heads off into the city to find something to represent her as a person. She doesn't have much of any idea of what she needs, so leaves the palace early to give herself as much time as possible.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 26, 2012)

Yevas has a good idea of what to get but its not a perfect fit, so he wonders round the town seeing it there is something else that is an even better fit. At the same time he keeps his ear to the ground trying to see if there are any rumours flying around that are more than uninformed gossip.


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 27, 2012)

Rumors aboud..
One says everyone was killed and that the blood was ankle deep

Another that it appeared as if werewolves had been set lose on the applicatns

yet another that a great battle was fought bewteen dueling mages...



Everyone
The task is kinda simple but really really complex..you must distill your charcters essence as it is symbolised by one single object.


----------



## Axel (Apr 27, 2012)

*Declan*

In the early afternoon, after a pleasant lunch at a corner wine-bar, Declan found what he was looking for.  A book of two dozen vellum pages, bound in soft calf skin.  Declan even got the necessary ink thrown into the deal, though how the merchant knew that the small piece of card was worth anything he did not know...

Returning to the palace with the book under one arm and the vial of ink in his other hand, Declan was all smiles for the first time in days.  _His majesty will love these!  A book that shows a perfect image of what you are thinking if you place a single drop of ink onto the page!  Wonderful, and how I wish it was mine._  Thinking back on the criteria, Declan thought _It represents me, as a book represents knowledge and learning.  Philosophically, it will become anything you wish it to be with but a small amount of work.  Physically, it is slim and frail - it should not be exposed to the elements much.  Mentally...yes, I shall present it closed."_


----------



## J. Alexander (Apr 27, 2012)

Very Nice


----------



## Axel (Apr 28, 2012)

OOC: Hey, what's the point in a game if you can't dream a little?  Just don't make it possessed by a demon...


----------



## Thanee (Apr 28, 2012)

*Kyra*

Kyra takes off into the city with the king's golden credit card, her mind filled with thoughts of what to purchase with it. At some point she is really stumped, as her thoughts have deviated into several directions and she wouldn't see a way to get them back together. There was so much about her, how could she possibly find just a single item, that would represent all that?

At that point, the young woman wandered into the part of the merchant's district, where the dressmakers were. _Perfect_, she thought! Nothing better to take your mind off something, then to go fashion shopping.

But even there, she quickly found out, that there was just too much, that she would like. And with that revelation, her thoughts were finally coming back. When a shopkeeper discovered her sinking mood, she approached her to ask if there was anything wrong. Kyra explained to her, that she simply cannot decide, and then the shopkeeper came up with the perfect solution.

“Then this is exactly what you are looking for!”

The shopkeeper presented to her a plain-looking mini dress, basically a short skirt and a tunic, just made out of a single piece of grey cloth. Cut for a woman of a slightly larger build than herself it didn't look like it would fit well.

“Try it on, please! And then look at that last dress you had tried on. And say this word.”

Still sceptic, Kyra followed the advice. Strangely, once she had slipped into the dress, it felt like a perfect fit. And a look into the mirror also proved, that she must have had misjudged the size quite a bit, as it was sitting just exactly right. She blamed it on her mood.

The word was a strange word from a strange language, that Kyra was not familiar with. It took a few tries to get it right. And then she was suddenly dressed in that last dress. The clothing had changed to her mental image.

With some practice, the shopkeeper explained, this wouldn't even require a physical representation, but a mental image would be completely sufficient.

“Just use your imagination.”


[SBLOCK=Vestment of Many Styles]This suit of clothes transforms itself into different fabrics and designs, allowing the wearer to alter her outward appearance with a command word. The vestment grants a +2 circumstance bonus on Disguise checks in any situations where clothing is part of the diguise, but does not change or disguise any armor worn.

(From Races of Eberron)[/SBLOCK]


----------



## ghostcat (May 1, 2012)

*Yevas*

After looking round the town all morning, Yevas has an idea what he looking for. As he sits down for a bite to eat and an ale, he reviews his options and how they fit his essence.

Physically, he looks fairly average. This readily combines with a major personality trait - he likes to blend in and appear as one of the crowd, wherever he is. So he wants something that will help him disguise himself.

His other personality trait is that he has a curiosity bump the size of a goose egg, so he wants something that will help him gather information.

So far he has found a hat which will do the first and a funny stone that will do the second, what he hasn't found is something that will do both. He has also found a ring which, while helping him disguise himself, will also help him to sneak around and hide. He has previously used this later skill to great effect and always enjoys sneaking and hiding. Sneaking is also useful in gathering information. So this ring is a definite possibility but he may be able to do better.

Finishing his lunch and his thoughts, Yevas knows of one more place he hadn't tried. Once there he finds that they not only have a _Ring of Chameleon Power_, they also have a Torc, which combines the effects of the hat and the stone.

Now Yevas really needs to make a decision. His earlier thoughts indicated that the Torc would be a better fit. However, he now realises just how much he enjoys sneaking about and, after dithering for quite some time, selects the Ring of Chameleon Power


----------



## Scotley (May 1, 2012)

Henry makes his way to where some of the guards are working out. He chooses the largest sword and does some basic drill. His rippling muscles whirl the heavy blade with ease. He concentrates on his foot work as well and works until he is sweating and breathing hard before taking a break for water. It is clear to all observers that he has had some training, but is still a young novice with much to learn. While his skill is limited he possesses great strength and some natural grace. If anyone offers to spar he will offer to take them up on it. 

Upon getting the note about the item, Henry's mind is soon spinning with possibilities. He considers and rejects several items, a sword, army boots, a horse, a shield, a cup. All these have merits, but all are either too clever or too direct. Henry is subtitle for a warrior, but not to the point of being unreadable. It would be easy to dismiss the exercise and simply pick something he wants badly, but the King has shown himself to be keen and such an obvious gaff would not sit well. Besides, a champion warhorse might not be welcome at dinner. 

[sblock=The Item]Once he finishes the workout and cleans up, Henry sets out to find an able seamstress or tailor. He is looking for a shop with high quality materials and displays showing particularly fine sewing. Having worked with bards for sometime now he has an eye for well made clothing. Once he finds a shop he likes the look of he will tell them what he seeks. 

Henry is thinking of having his item be a Guidon. The small twin tailed flag most popular with Cavalry units. Representing and directing troops in the midst of battle and in ceremonies throughout its history, the guidon has been an important facet of military maneuvers. It is also a mundane piece of military equipment. In his heart of hearts Henry wants to be a great leader of men like his father. 

It also gives him a chance to refine his thougths in its design. Red and Cream are the family colors. A red background represents the Military and Martial endevors. The red background will be banded in cream (white) suggesting peace and sincerity and wisdom tempering the military nature. 

On the Guidon will be a horse courant (in full chase) representing his desire to be in the cavalry and also given its hearalic meaning of willingness to serve king and country with speed and valor. The horse is black suggesting power, mystery, formality and elegance. 

Philosophically, Henry strives to always do right and thus provide an example for others to look up to and the Guidon can represent that as well. This Guidon will be made of practical allweather materials rather than silks and lace. Mounting on a spear suggests military honor and directness of purpose and action.

There is a boldness inherent in the choice such an item. The bearer of the Guidon has a position of great responsibility and honor and is seen as a leader as well as a follower of the larger force. Men have fought and died to keep the Guidon aloft and strived to seize it from the enemy. 

Once he is confident that the item can be made of the highest quality to his specifications, Henry sets off to find a spear to mount the Guidon to. It should be well made and practical with minimal adornment and yet pleasing to the eye for the superior design and craftsmanship. The spear is not the item and merely will serve to provide the necessary display. It would not do to represent himself as a large phallic symbol. Once this is done he will return to the palace and get some rest.[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (May 2, 2012)

waiting on rhun


----------



## Rhun (May 2, 2012)

Vanessa also chooses a book to represent her, with fine vellum pages and a sturdy leather cover trimmed in gold and steel. She keeps the content of the book to herself, until such a time as she can present it to the king.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 3, 2012)

After spending the day out and about the party regathers in the sick ward only to find that it has once again been transformed with the walls taken down and the wide space to be seen by all.   White robes are laid out for you made of heavy cream colored silk. "You are to be ready to leave by half past 7 do you understand..your to be scrubbed and soaked to you look as pretty as a bride on their wedding day..now be off and get cleaned up"


----------



## Rhun (May 3, 2012)

Vanessa sighs, and then once again heads to the baths to prepare herself for the evening's meeting.


----------



## Axel (May 3, 2012)

*Declan*

Declan, of much the same opinion as Vanessa, grabs his toiletries with a groan and trudges after her.  Truth be told, he didn't mind bathing with the girls again.  It was just.....so much _effort_ to get dolled up...just for dinner.


----------



## ghostcat (May 4, 2012)

Yevas considers where to put his ring and finally decides that he can trust everyone here and puts it under his pillow. Before heading towards the baths, he arranges for a barber to cut his hair and some shaving equipment.

Scrubbed, shaved and hair styled; Yevas dresses and collects his ring and is ready well before the allotted time.


----------



## Thanee (May 4, 2012)

*Kyra*

Unlike the others, Kyra thinks that it won't be just another dinner, but something special. They had been sent out to find something personal, something to represent them. And now they were sent to groom themselves and become as pretty as possible. With these thoughts in mind, the young woman follows the others to the bath in a good mood and makes herself ready for this special evening.


----------



## Scotley (May 4, 2012)

"Surly the king wouldn't spend money on us and send us to get all dressed up just to have us beheaded. I think perhaps this will be a most momentous evening." He scrubs the grime of his trip into the city and the sweat of his workout away with vigor. He has his Guidon neatly wrapped in paper and the spear standing by. He realizes that taking the spear into the presence of the king will never do and carefully removes the blade and puts it with his things until after the meal. He carefully prepares his appearance for the evening.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 4, 2012)

At 7:30 promptly an escort arrives. This time there are two guards to accompany you and you are instructed to leave everything but your chosen item behind....it is made clear not so much as a hairpin is to be on your person though tasteful jewlery is allowed


----------



## ghostcat (May 4, 2012)

Yevas smilies bashfully as he sits back down on the bed, takes his right shoe off and removes something from the heal. Putting his thieves tools under the pillow, he puts his shoe back on, stands up and says "Ready."

As he accompanies the guards through the halls, he considers if it possible to disguise his tools as jewellery.


----------



## Thanee (May 4, 2012)

*Kyra*

_“So, no clothes?”_ Kyra asks with a smirk, when the escort says 'nothing but the chosen item'. _“Guess I'm lucky then, since my item of choice is a dress.”_

When the guards want to answer, she raises her hands in an apologetic gesture.

_“Relax, relax, we understood you.”_

After a short moment of contemplation, she adds: _“Hopefully we are not to put our chosen item somewhere? I'm wearing it.”_


----------



## Axel (May 5, 2012)

*Declan*

Declan smiled and giggled at the interchange between Kyra and the guardsmen as he stood ready, calf skin book tucked under one arm.  Go on, make her take it off.  We'll all go naked, and myself gladly for that exchange.  The King should know what manner of cattle he is purchasing.  Kyra was his favourite of the two girls that he seemed to be associated with.  Besides being good looking she had a spunk and sense of humour that Vanessa may well have had, but kept hidden behind a curtain of ice.

The young priest was in a fantastic mood for the dinner.  His spirits had lifted considerably after soaking in the big bath for a bit, he had then gone for an oil scrub and massage.  The attractive young servant girl, perhaps all of 14, who attended him had surprised Declan with her boldness and skill at massaging every part of his body.  Never before had he gone for such youth, but she seemed to know what she was doing with a rare skill and very dexterous fingers.  _And a wonderfully soft mouth, too, though her technique could use some practice.  Now I think of it, she may never have done such before.  With a little instruction, she would be as good as any in the kingdom, though Miranda may have been better._ 

Declan's expression soured as he thought of her.  _I wonder if I was the first, fifth or tenth she bedded that night?  The woman must be insatiable!  I really should have tried to track her down...must remember to do it tomorrow._


----------



## J. Alexander (May 5, 2012)

Clothing is fine  but if you prefer to do in the nude then I am sure his majesty will understand.."a guard says "but then again he may not"...

if we are ready shall we go?


----------



## Axel (May 5, 2012)

*Declan*

"Well, waiting's not going to make me any more ready.  And I look better with clothes on."


----------



## J. Alexander (May 6, 2012)

This time the party is taken on a very different route. Distribuling all the corridors they pass are dimly lite, yet it is indeed main passages they are travelling. The farther they go they dimmer the light gets until your almost groping in the dark. At last you arrive at a silver door. A guard knocks and it opens...

Actions?


----------



## Thanee (May 6, 2012)

*Kyra*

_Hopefully there are no obstacles on the floor, I can barely see anything..._

Kyra waits for the guard to lead them in, or for someone to tell them to come in.

If nothing of this happens after a short moment, she asks: _“Shall we enter now?”_


----------



## ghostcat (May 6, 2012)

*Yevas*

Yevas must have caught the feeling of anticipation from the others. He is so distracted by the up and coming meeting that he doesn't even bother checking their route. In fact it is only when he stumbles over a floor tile that he realises how dark it has become.

Arriving at the door, Yevas waits patiently until instructed to enter.


----------



## Axel (May 6, 2012)

*Declan*

Declan's sense of foreboding returned with the gathering gloom, reinforcing thoughts from days earlier of their use in rituals.  He closes his eyes, scarce changing the illumination, and says a silent prayer to Abadar for his safety and that of his companions.

Opening them afterwards the world seemed a little brighter.  Still, he hesitated to walk through the silver door without an invitation.


----------



## Scotley (May 7, 2012)

Henry will resist the urge to light his way with magic and walk in head held high doing his best to feel his way with his feet and not trip. He carries the item in paper wrappings held before him.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 8, 2012)

waiting on rhun


----------



## Rhun (May 8, 2012)

*OOC: Sorry, been dealing with the mess caused by a hard-drive crash.*


Vanessa holds her book under one arm, and walks confidently through the door and into the room.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 11, 2012)

The party enters into a room that has just a little more light and there seems to be a passage off to the right which shows inceasing illumination as it progresse, a passage to the left with seems to get darker and colder as it goes along and a passage directly ahead which is filled with soft grey light almost fog which hampers the vision.  The guard then says "The dining hall is on the other side you must each choose your own path as to how to get there"


Which path shall you take?


----------



## Rhun (May 11, 2012)

Wary of this being some sort of test, Vanessa sighs and heads straight forward, into the grey and foggy dimness.


----------



## Thanee (May 11, 2012)

*Kyra*

_“I feel most comfortable in the light, so I will go that way,”_ Kyra explains her choice before heading off into the right passage.


----------



## Axel (May 12, 2012)

*Declan*

"Since my priesthood seems to view part of it's duties as bringing light to dark places, I shall take the darkest road", Declan says, more confidently than he feels.

Stepping up to the archway he drew a deep breath and raised his arms to cast the simple Orison _Light_.  Satisfied at the small, flickering light above his head Declan strode off down the hall


----------



## ghostcat (May 12, 2012)

Yevas curses under his breath at what appears to be another test. "I prefer the concealment and clarity of the dark rather than the false sense of security provided by the light and obscuring mist."

Yevas enters the dark passage but keeps close to the wall and checks each step before he makes it.

[sblock=OOC]Trapfinding, Trap sense[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (May 12, 2012)

As the rest of the group splits into the various paths, Henry pauses. He's always seen himself as a straight forward person and the guard did say 'the other side', so he steels himself and strides boldly straight ahead.


----------



## J. Alexander (May 12, 2012)

Typing the response  it may be a day or soo


----------



## Lou (May 21, 2012)

OOC: JA's computer crashed. He doesn't expect to be back online until Thursday, 5/24.


----------



## Thanee (May 21, 2012)

OOC: Thanks for the heads-up, Lou!


----------



## Scotley (May 24, 2012)

OOC: Yes, thanks Lou, hope he gets the gremlins out of his computer soon.


----------



## Axel (May 25, 2012)

Shouldn't have fed it at midnight then.  

Seriously, computer problems blow.  Get better soon, JA's PC!  We were just up to the good bit!


----------



## Scotley (Jun 4, 2012)

OOC: Spoke with JA, he expects to get a shiny new computer delivered tomorrow, so hopefully he will join us in the next day or so.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 4, 2012)

The spiffy new computer arrived give me  day to get things loaded


----------



## Rhun (Jun 5, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> The spiffy new computer arrived give me  day to get things loaded




OOC: What? All you need is a web browser!


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 16, 2012)

Having each chose a path that they think best suits their person, the party members travel down hall ways that appear to be winding and longer than expected. You are not sure what is happening but while you can not see you have no problem navigating the paths you have chosen and soon each is at set of three doors.. Each door has a plaque on it..The one to the left is marked Power   the center one is Marked  Respect   the right one Gravatias...

which one do you choose


----------



## Scotley (Jun 16, 2012)

Since there is no door labeled Virtus, Henry strides up to the door labeled Gravitas and tries it. It is the _right_ one after all.


----------



## Rhun (Jun 16, 2012)

Vanessa moves through the center door, the one marked "Respect."


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 17, 2012)

Yevas does not hesitate has he walks through the middle door.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 17, 2012)

Kyra picks the rightmost door, which is labeled Gravitas (assuming that is the word you meant).


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 17, 2012)

Waiting on Axel..if i remeber he usually does not post over our weekends here..being an aussie


----------



## Axel (Jun 18, 2012)

*Declan*

Declan long paused at the doors, and considered all three by the flickering light of his spell.  Thinking back on the family's purpose in putting forward his candidacy, he thought further.  _

To safeguard the family, first and foremost was my purpose.  To advance our causes was secondary.  Respect is the one I am most confident I do not need.  Respect is meaningless in any true sense of controlling events and learning what great schemes are at work.  Besides, it can be lost in an instant if the true powers in the kingdom shift.

Gravitas...  Attracting and manipulating people is a useful skill.  People attending my cause will lead to power, and the ability to control events to my liking.  Provided of course, that I do not fail my followers or lose face terribly.

Power, on the other hand, is probably the distilled essence of why I am here.  Father would have me seek power for myself - and by extension the family - ahead of winning friends.  Power for myself as an individual could not readily be taken away.  I would need rely on none save myself and my God, both of which are to be relied upon at need.

_Having nearly resolved his purpose, Declan paused still further, thinking of the subtleties that had already been in play over the past days.  _There may be some trickery at hand here, to root out those that are undeserving of service.  I must be more cautious.  _Reaching out his hands in the darkness, the young man cast _Detect Magic_, considering any auras emanating from the doors before making a final selection.

Satisfied there was nothing akin to the book on the stage, Declan moved to the left-most door labelled 'Power' and walked through without further hesitation.

[sblock=ooc]
Game related first...  Declan is scarred (and scared!) of any magical devices and traps remotely similar to that bloody book on the stage.  IF he sees any auras that broadly correspond to the book on the stage he may choose differently.

You'd be right JA, my timezone is umm...rather different to the others in the group.  We're nominally 8 hours ahead of GMT here, so probably 8 hours behind while simultaneously a day ahead of most of the group.  I'm used to most of the interesting parts of the 'net being way out of synch with me.\

Apologies for the delay in posting also.  I had an 80 hour week last week.   Between work, hockey commitments and my son and wife there was no time for anything else.
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 22, 2012)

The doors do not radiate any magic.

Having made their choice the party, as individuals step thru their repectvie doorway and into and into a large room that has the look of both a chapel and a audience room.  the room is about 60 by 120 feet in dimensions. About 80 feet directly in front of the doors is a ivory, gold and mithril altar. another 20 feet behind it is a large ivory thorn trimmed in gold and mithril.  Flanking the altart, three to either side and one in front are clerics of some sort in formal reglia. Sitting upon the thorn is Lord Vasa and flanking him is the younger man you saw in the hospital.

A voice booms out "You have chosen freely paths in life, now you must choose to enter unto royal service. All those whising to take service approach the altar and lay upon it the token of your essence and take oath"

Actions


----------



## Rhun (Jun 22, 2012)

Vanessa steps boldly forward, and lays the book that she has brought upon the altar.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 22, 2012)

*Kyra*

_Ah well... I really should have brought another set... couldn't that guard have said something when I asked about it..._ Kyra thinks, as the words reverberate through her mind.

The young woman curtsies towards the throne, her face slightly blushing.

_“Your Majesty, please forgive my indecency, but the item I have chosen is currently worn by me, it is this dress. So... well, let's say I'm glad I put on my undergarments.”_

With that she strides over towards the altar and takes off her dress, in order to place it on top of it, ready to take her oath.


----------



## Scotley (Jun 22, 2012)

_So I finally made it!_ Henry steps forward trying hard not to grin like a complete lackwit. 

"Thank you your Majesty." 

He bows to both men and then approaches the altar and kneels reverently to place the Guidon upon it. He rises and bows again before stepping back.


----------



## Axel (Jun 24, 2012)

*Declan*

Declan tried hard not to grin like a mischievous child as Kyra disrobed.  _Well, it wasn't completely obvious that the gift would have to be given..._

After Henry, Declan stepped forward confidently and bowed to the King and his associate.  "Your majesty, I will take the oath of service if you will have me," he says as he straightens before striding forward to place his book and ink upon the altar.  As he closes the distance Declan takes the opportunity to study the seven clerics attending the King, trying to determine their patron and sect to the best of his ability.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 24, 2012)

Yevas steps forward, bows deeply and places the places the ring on the alter. Felling the need to say something, he simply says "I am at your Majesty's service."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 26, 2012)

The paty detects a slight smile  forming on his majeties lips and the younger man at this sides does give Kyra an appraising glance.   "Before we begin, I do need to disclose something that may altar your eargerness to join the royal house. Unlike years past, your fealty will not be to me directly, it will be to my great grandson, William. The binding oaths you take will place him as your soverign master, and thru his oaths to  me you do indeed become a member of the royal household. You will still be entitled to wear the colors of my service should you chose, but to the public and those who know  you will be the Prince's Own not the Kings Own as you and your familes were expecting.

Should you choose other, then we will still find a place for you in my own house as that is what was agreed upon when you accepted our offer..I will give you a few moments to think it over and will then need a decesion.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 26, 2012)

*Kyra*

This time, Kyra courtsies towards the prince.

_“Your Highness, it will be an honor to serve you, and through you, the king and the realm.”_


----------



## Rhun (Jun 26, 2012)

The prince will likely be the King someday, thinks Vanessa. She echoes Kyra's curtsy to the prince with one of her own. "An honor, Highness."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 27, 2012)

The young man nods to both Kyra and Vanessa   but otherwise remains silent


----------



## Axel (Jun 27, 2012)

*Declan*

Declan drew in a deep breath.  The announcement had surprised him, and changed the nature of the engagement significantly.  _Two others agreed quickly, and without great thought.  Is the switch pre-meditated or are they simply being rash?  Great-grandson...third in line to the throne at worst.  I will be an old man, if I live at all, when he succeeds._

"Your majesty, may I ask a question?" Declan said, bowing low.  _Careful now, Declan.  One wrong step and you'll end up in prison for life.  Or worse..._

"I have always placed my faith in two powers.  One is not of this world and beyond our concerns.  The second is the royal family.  I do not doubt your good will in this change and will acquiesce gladly.  However, I know comparatively little of your son's grandson.  I wish to know more of his desires and policies, should he stoop to tell us.  I ask only so I may serve him the better by anticipating his wants."

OOC:  If permission to ask is not granted, please ignore the last paragraph.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 27, 2012)

Yevas has no qualms about serving the prince.However, he pauses to consider how to express this before saying "I am happy to serve the crown in whatever position it deems appropriate.That said I will be delighted to assist the prince." Yevas smiles to the prince as it occurs to him that serving the young prince will be a lot more fun than serving the more staid king. Still smiling he bows deeply to the prince.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 28, 2012)

Fixing a somewhat piercing gaze upon Delcan he answers "the internal workings of theroyal house are complex and varied and not for general discussion,,i will add that the thorne goes to who Iwish itto go to ,that is the law, that is the custome, it does not always follow seniority,,in that path lies the death of a dynasty"


----------



## Rhun (Jun 28, 2012)

Vanessa remains quiet, waiting for the King or Prince to address her.


----------



## Axel (Jun 28, 2012)

*Declan*

Declan blinked in surprise.  _I never spoke of my thoughts of succession...the king must be reading minds someh......oh!_

Declan gulped in nervousness, and flicked his eyes quickly over the strange clerics surrounding the king and his great grandson.  "I understand, your majesty," he said, bowing low.  

Desperately, he tried to stop thinking of anything much.  To cope, he thought of harmless things, using the near-naked Kyra as a starting point.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jun 30, 2012)

Waiting for Scotley


----------



## Scotley (Jul 6, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> Waiting for Scotley




OOC: Most humble apologies for the delay. Real Life slipped me a Mickey and had its way with me for the last week or so. 

Henry is surprised at the revelation of serving the Prince.

"I came to serve. I had no expectation that it would be a specific member of the household. I will serve Prince William if he will have me."


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 8, 2012)

"Then we have terms then" the king states.

"Very Good  Very Very Good." we will take your true oaths this night with the formal oaths to occure with the other applicatns in a months time" 

The party is then directed to stand before the altar and the oaths are administared on a one by one basis. The odd thing is that while the oaths are being stated the Princes hand is both on your right shoulder and on the item you have laid upon the altar. During the ceremony he does not speak other than to voice acceptacne of the oath.

The next four weeks fly by quickly and you have yet to be moved from the ward. As the formal ceremony apporaches everyone is excited as this is when the appointments to the selected house will be annouced.

During the period you each receive a letter from your family, while different, it all has more or less the same meaning...Family indebitness has been paid off, minor family members appointed to local offices such as notary, tax collector, post master, baliff etc..minor acreage here and there added to the family holdings, various legal suits as well seem to be resolved in your families favor.

Any Actions before the formal ceremony


----------



## Scotley (Jul 9, 2012)

Henry will reply to the letter with his father thankful for the family's seeming good fortune. He will let his father know that he is well and will be taking formal oath's on the date specified, but will leave the other details vague until they can talk in person. He will inquire about various relations and end with the usual salutations. 

OOC: [sblock=DM]Henry works hard on his recovery trying to get in some weapons practice and recover his strength. He also spends some time in meditation and prayer trying to strengthen mind as well as body. The attacks and events of that first night left him with an awareness for the first time that he might face threats beyond those of the body. He will also try to find out more about Prince William--likes, dislikes, colors (and possibly commission some clothing of those colors), favored weapons (and practice with those), favored activities and whatever gossip he can get about the man from the palace servants (particularly attractive female ones near his age).[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jul 9, 2012)

*OOC:*


I don't have any specific actions in mind for Vanessa


----------



## Thanee (Jul 9, 2012)

Kyra will use the time to familiarize herself with her new surroundings. Everything is still very new to her and so this is a welcome break to get up to speed with who is who and what is where.


----------



## Axel (Jul 9, 2012)

*Declan*

I'm going to write this post ooc, because it will be long enough already...

There are a number of things Declan would like to do.  I don't know how long some of them will take, so will list them in order of his priorities.

Question:  Are we level 1 still, or now level 7?  It doesn't really matter, in terms of what Declan will do, but will affect how I write things up in-character once I hear what he manages to achieve.

[sblock=Firstly] He wants to know more about "his" Prince.  Declan will seek an audience with him (and any other party members that want to come) so as to learn what sort of a man he is, and his official position on all things political and otherwise. [/sblock]

[sblock=Secondly] Declan will work on establishing a network of "friends" and informers throughout the palace.  Largely he'll approach servants and girls/women within 10 years or so of his own age.  He'll seduce the attractive ones, charm the others and weasel/ingratiate with the more powerful or noble types.  Divine blessings are things everyone wants!  Note that this is broadly leading towards his Leadership feat at level 8 (Nobility domain) and story-ising the "follower" category.[/sblock]

[sblock=Thirdly] Declan will keep researching the previous dynasty's names and key players.  Depending upon the years that have passed he will seek the longer lived demi-humans and search their libraries and living memories (assuming demi-humans are not taboo in the world).[/sblock]

[sblock=Fourthly] He will attend his priestly duties to the household, temple etc as required.  These will not be neglected in favour of the other goals, but he will not prioritise or go far above the minimum required unless it advances his other goals.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 11, 2012)

Yevas is quietly dismayed at four weeks enforced idleness. Still he has been taught to take the initiative and be proactive. 

Yevas starts to set up an information gathering network in the palace, only to find that Declan has got there before him. So he switches to recruiting the more elderly servants plus the older children. Yevas is not a fan of seduction. although he is not opposed to so mutual please as long as its clear that there are no commitments.  Instead he uses the fact that nearly everyone needs money and an extra couple of silvers a week plus bonuses can make a difference. Once he has a firm network of servants in place, he will start recruiting some of the ladies, using information supplied by his existing network. However, he will only dally with unmarried ladies with no other commitments.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 15, 2012)

Question: Are we level 1 still, or now level 7? It doesn't really matter, in terms of what Declan will do, but will affect how I write things up in-character once I hear what he manages to achieve.
Declan Questions

During the course of the four weeks you find yourself developing more abilities than you thoughts... at the end of the four weeks you will be seventh level.


[sblock=Firstly] He wants to know more about "his" Prince. Declan will seek an audience with him (and any other party members that want to come) so as to learn what sort of a man he is, and his official position on all things political and otherwise. [/sblock]

Prince William is the youngest grandson of the King being the youngest child of the kings first sone  Prince Tatir. William is a child of late life and has just passed his 17 birthday.   He is rumored to sleep on both sides of the sheets but otherwise has moderate habits...though he is very partial to dark brown ale and white fruity wines.

[sblock=Secondly] Declan will work on establishing a network of "friends" and informers throughout the palace. Largely he'll approach servants and girls/women within 10 years or so of his own age. He'll seduce the attractive ones, charm the others and weasel/ingratiate with the more powerful or noble types. Divine blessings are things everyone wants! Note that this is broadly leading towards his Leadership feat at level 8 (Nobility domain) and story-ising the "follower" category.[/sblock]

The young lasses in service are easily charmed  but know little of anything important....the younger noble women are a bit more difficult  and the ladies in waiting   are very hard to crack..as they know their station is dependent upon discreation.

[sblock=Thirdly] Declan will keep researching the previous dynasty's names and key players. Depending upon the years that have passed he will seek the longer lived demi-humans and search their libraries and living memories (assuming demi-humans are not taboo in the world).[/sblock]

There is very little to be had on the older royal house as those archvies are sealed. (working on what you may have found)



Kyra

Kyra will use the time to familiarize herself with her new surroundings. Everything is still very new to her and so this is a welcome break to get up to speed with who is who and what is where.

The palace proper is indeed a warren however as per her request she is allowed to visit the princes mansion where the service will actually bdone on a daily basis.


HENRY
OOC: [sblock=DM]Henry works hard on his recovery trying to get in some weapons practice and recover his strength. He also spends some time in meditation and prayer trying to strengthen mind as well as body. The attacks and events of that first night left him with an awareness for the first time that he might face threats beyond those of the body. He will also try to find out more about Prince William--likes, dislikes, colors (and possibly commission some clothing of those colors), favored weapons (and practice with those), favored activities and whatever gossip he can get about the man from the palace servants (particularly attractive female ones near his age).[/sblock]

the price  favors  either a rapier or a short sword for his close in work  and he has a keen interest in archery. As for colors  he prefers  dark green with a contrasting trim and is more partial to silver rather than gold. 

Yveas

Yevas starts to set up an information gathering network in the palace, only to find that Declan has got there before him. So he switches to recruiting the more elderly servants plus the older children. Yevas is not a fan of seduction. although he is not opposed to so mutual please as long as its clear that there are no commitments. Instead he uses the fact that nearly everyone needs money and an extra couple of silvers a week plus bonuses can make a difference. Once he has a firm network of servants in place, he will start recruiting some of the ladies, using information supplied by his existing network. However, he will only dally with unmarried ladies with no other commitments.

The children are an easy mark, while good masters  there is very little in hard coin afforded the noble servants as the palace has an in house accounting system and "company store" for other needs...a visit  finds the fares there to be very fairly priced and of above average quaility, so it is obiviuos they royal family is not making a profit on the store.  The older servants are a bit more challaging in but they are apporachable.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 15, 2012)

Anyone wanting to know about the Price roll a dc 17 check of gather infomration


----------



## Thanee (Jul 15, 2012)

*Kyra*

While she is exploring the vastness of the palace and surroundings, Kyra will, of course, also talk to the other servants of the household, the guards, whoever has an open ear and is willing to give her some advice or information.


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 16, 2012)

Kyra
[sblock]the advice is kinda awarkward in that  no one really knows that much about prince william  he is an unknown commodity among the royal family. He moved into his own palace at the age of 14 and has stayed out of most of the internal family politics and feuds. Rumor does have it that he likes both sides of the sheet so to speak and is rumored to have a very high sex drive[/sblock]


----------



## Axel (Jul 17, 2012)

Declan spends his weeks getting to know various palace servants, both inside and out.  Sadly, from one perspective at least, he finds at the end of the four weeks that he knows little more than any random person on the street.  _At least I have some good memories to add to the collection.  One is never lonely in this palace, I believe._

Perhaps more disturbing than his nocturnal activities, Declan is cognisant of a growing and gathering of power.  At one point, he approaches the others in his room that have magical abilities.  "Please, outline to me if this makes any sense to you.  I find, in my daily prayers, that I have a growing connection with Abadar.  This has the practical effect of being able to...well...petition, if you will, spells that by rights I should not be able for many years yet.  I don't doubt that you all gather your energies in a different manner to myself, but have you experienced anything similar?  I can't explain what is happening...and have not heard it happen to others before."

[sblock=ooc]
Failelure at *ahem* pumping the servants for information.    Would've passed using the level 7 skills too.  Oh well, them's the breaks I guess.  Thought we needed more dialog.  Too many pages of actions and ooc stuff.  I like dialog, sorry if y'all don't...
[/sblock]


----------



## J. Alexander (Jul 18, 2012)

Declan
We do  a lot is my fault with the delay in getting things moving..soon we will be over the inital hump so to speak and off and running


----------



## Axel (Jul 19, 2012)

J. Alexander said:


> Declan
> We do  a lot is my fault with the delay in getting things moving..soon we will be over the inital hump so to speak and off and running




Noted.  Cheers for the clarification.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 19, 2012)

*OOC:*


I'm a little confused about what my PC should be doing during the downtime, myself.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 10, 2012)

Henry adds a short sword to his arms and practices with it and his longbow as well as his preferred Greatsword.


----------



## Scotley (Aug 23, 2012)

*OOC:*


Hi all our DM, J. Alexander asked me to let you know he has been having some difficulty with his account here at EN World. He hasn't been able to log in for a while now. He thinks he's got it sorted out now, but he's leaving for a trip and doesn't expect to return to regular posting until just after the Labor Day weekend.


----------



## J. Alexander (Nov 2, 2012)

Any interest in restarting


----------



## Rhun (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm here for this one too, if it continues.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 3, 2012)

I am here and eager to continue!


----------



## Thanee (Nov 3, 2012)

Sure, why not. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## ghostcat (Nov 5, 2012)

Ready for this one as well.


----------



## Axel (Nov 5, 2012)

Yeah, put me down too.  A little short on time today though.


----------



## Axel (Nov 8, 2012)

So what's the plan for getting things going again?


----------

